# why do guys find boobs so attractive?



## new_step_mum

when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ha! I can't wait to see what kind of responses this gets!

But I can say that I have found many ways to hide my boobs to the extent that guys don't check them out. There is a huge difference between me in my boob-hiding shirts, and me with my boobs on display. It is like night and day. So if you don't want the attention, you are going to have to get better at hiding them.

At one time I kind of felt like "no way I'm changing what I wear, I shouldn't have to". But once I just went with it and made a deliberate effort to hide them and down play them, the world around me became so much less pervy! LOL! 

I have this funny story about a girl I used to work with. She had gotten a boob job and would literally display them for the world at WORK! I always felt weird about it, because people would talk behind her back all the time. I just figured that her boobs had been so small before that now she really enjoyed having them stared at and even though I could understand this dynamic, I also pitied her because people can be really mean (in talking about behind her back).

So then one day, she was telling me that it creeped her out that this old guy we work with was looking down her shirt every chance he got. And suddenly I was so confused. Like, ok so you WANT everyone to look at your boobs, EXCEPT the old guy? You think you can put them on display like that and ONLY the people you want attention from will be able to look, and everyone else is a creep?

The poor girl. She was very clueless.


----------



## larry.gray

Why do women show them off and then get surprised when men look at them?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Ha...Larry! I bet you didn't see my story before you posted that.


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> So then one day, she was telling me that it creeped her out that this old guy we work with was looking down her shirt every chance he got. And suddenly I was so confused. Like, ok so you WANT everyone to look at your boobs, EXCEPT the old guy? You think you can put them on display like that and ONLY the people you want attention from will be able to look, and everyone else is a creep?
> 
> The poor girl. She was very clueless.


A freaken'men. Really? I see it all the freaking time. 

"I wana have only HOT men look at me, how dare an ugly/old/fat one look my way when I show off my wares."


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

larry.gray said:


> Why do women show them off and then get surprised when men look at them?


Ha! Great question!

If I see a nice pair of partially exposed breasts, I have to try not to at least take a peek. 

So ... what if men walked around with half of their pen!s hanging out of their pants? Would women simply not be the least bit curious?


----------



## Faithful Wife

Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


----------



## larry.gray

Hey, I'm sexually harassed at work. I have a coworker who's got D cups. She wears revealing tops almost every day. She's always moving around in ways that are rather revealing. She'll come up to my computer, look at the screen close while bending forward. Or the worst, she'll cross her arms and lean against the conference table PUSHING them even more up and stretched firm.

It would be totally inappropriate to stare. I don't *EVER*. But do you have *ANY BLINKING FREAKING IDEA HOW HARD IT IS TO NOT??????*


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


Yep, that would only turn on the gay guys.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Faithful Wife said:


> Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


I would guess it's gross only because it is not acceptable out of tradition. If everybody 'penis dangled' ... yep, made that up ... for your entire life, it would be the norm and not as 'gross'.

Ok, so ... a tight shirt on some chiseled pecs. I've had those looks before, especially when I was at the peak of my weightlifting days. Had one woman who couldn't keep her eyes off of them ... it was ridiculous (and flattering) to the point I almost asked her if she wanted to touch them.


----------



## RClawson

If they are in my face I am going to look but every guy I know that is a boob man is a dope. Behinds, legs and boobs in that order and boobs are a distant third.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"Ok, so ... a tight shirt on some chiseled pecs. "

Yes, please!

But a little bit of flaccid weenie popping out of the zipper? Ew.


----------



## larry.gray

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! Great question!
> 
> If I see a nice pair of partially exposed breasts, I have to try not to at least take a peek.


What is this "try" you speak of.

If I'm at work, with my daughters and/or wife, I'm not going to. Even a little. Totally disrespectful and I just won't.

But hey, elsewhere I'm looking. I'm good enough that they don't catch me. The smaller endowed ones are the best. I'd say 1 in 5 A cups will show nip if you catch them at the right time.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I used to kind of agree with that RC, but I've never had my brains f*cked out by a guy who wasn't a boob man. Call it coincidence or not, but the ones who weren't that into boobs just didn't know how to rock my world, either. Something was missing.

That doesn't mean that just being a boob man makes a man know how to f*ck, either. But somehow the necessary lust involved seems to have to do with the boobs.


----------



## soccermom2three

I wonder if guys are wishing that a nipple might pop out.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh Larry....you just freaked out the entire Itty Bitty Titty Committee. I hope they don't resign.


----------



## Lon

Faithful Wife said:


> "Ok, so ... a tight shirt on some chiseled pecs. "
> 
> Yes, please!
> 
> But a little bit of flaccid weenie popping out of the zipper? Ew.


what if it were a well stuffed pair of jeans that you happened to see a lot of detail in. You wouldn't look? ( and yes, happens to me all the time, them ladies just won't stop staring :ezpi_wink1


----------



## larry.gray

RClawson said:


> If they are in my face I am going to look but every guy I know that is a boob man is a dope. Behinds, legs and boobs in that order and boobs are a distant third.


:scratchhead:

I'm not sure if I should be offended. I'm sure I'm no dope....

Ass men I just don't get. I mean I love a hour glass figure in it's complete form, but not just a butt. But boobs alone are great....

But nah, I'm not offended because I'm more of a kitty lover.


----------



## larry.gray

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh Larry....you just freaked out the entire Itty Bitty Titty Committee. I hope they don't resign.


I just hope they don't start wearing tight fitting bras


----------



## TBT

new_step_mum said:


> my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot.


I understand the looking,but this just seems out of line.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

larry.gray said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> I'm not sure if I should be offended. I'm sure I'm no dope....
> 
> Ass men I just don't get. I mean I love a hour glass figure in it's complete form, but not just a butt. But boobs alone are great....
> 
> But nah, I'm not offended because I'm more of a kitty lover.


Sorry, but a nice protruding ass ... on a woman in a sun dress ... makes me want to bend her over ... anywhere ... just saying.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Faithful Wife said:


> "Ok, so ... a tight shirt on some chiseled pecs. "
> 
> *Yes, please!*
> 
> But a little bit of flaccid weenie popping out of the zipper? Ew.


Ha! Well, come on over ... I still got it and will gladly "flex my pecs"


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at *tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot.* why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


Well ... that IS inappropriate. Admiring and "copping a feel" are two completely different things.


----------



## Dollystanford

I don't know, they just are. I mean if I had a pair I'd spend all day fiddling with them. Oh.


----------



## aug

Faithful Wife said:


> I used to kind of agree with that RC, *but I've never had my brains f*cked out by a guy who wasn't a boob man. Call it coincidence or not, but the ones who weren't that into boobs just didn't know how to rock my world, either. Something was missing.*
> 
> That doesn't mean that just being a boob man makes a man know how to f*ck, either. But somehow the necessary lust involved seems to have to do with the boobs.



That's because they work hard to make them jiggle at the right frequency.

Timing is everything.


----------



## Entropy3000

I was filling in for another teacher one Saturday. He gave me a heads up. I am glad he did. There was a young woman in the second row who he claims was breast feeding her child and during class she would touch her nipples and so on. Sure enough she started doing that in class through her t-shirt. It was a tad distracting but I pressed on. I am very glad he mentioned this to me ahead of time. 

I also worked with a woman who had breast augmentation just prior to her divorce and she stopped wearing a bra after that. She was just happy as all can be showing them off. I don't recall any complaints.

Breasts are fine and all but a woman can be very sexy without having large breasts. My wife is a D BTW.


----------



## JCD

RClawson said:


> If they are in my face I am going to look but every guy I know that is a boob man is a dope. Behinds, legs and boobs in that order and boobs are a distant third.


Funny. I feel the same way about leg and butt men.

However, butt men are all over boob men in two ways.

First, by accident of genetics, he is lucky to be able to indulge his 'kink' on the opposite side of a woman from her eyes.

Second, if he marries a girl with a big butt in her twenties, by the time she's 40-50, he's going to have a WHOLE LOT MORE TO LOVE.

Just saying.


----------



## JCD

Here is an incredibly obvious question: Why are you asking LADIES why MEN like boobs...instead of asking MEN why MEN like boobs?

Of course, the original comment wasn't a serious question; it was merely a vent that men had the audacity to look at your breasts....because...they exist...

Now, if you don't want them to look, you can get a sports bra. You can dress in sacklike clothing. You can use ace bandages. You can get them reduced, though that seems a bit extreme.

OR...you can acknowledge and understand that men have a number of sexual cues from women that they find attractive and desirable and (here is the important bit) *they are not wrong to be that way!*

It just IS. Some men are always going to look. And as they say in Tinsletown: The only thing worse than people staring is people NOT staring.

Now, rudeness is NEVER okay. If a guy is leering, give him the evil eye! If a guy is 'rubbing against your chest' never hug him again and if he tries, say 'Nope...I remember last time you did that. Never again.' 

But mere looking? Just be happy you got them to look at. Many ladies on the IBTC hate you for your bounty. YOU have options.

Edited to add: 

I am reminded of something Gwynth Paltrow said when she did the movie 'Shallow Hal'. In it, she had to wear a 'fat suit'. She tried wearing if for a day in normal life and she was AMAZED at how differently she was treated.

So...yeah, there are a number of drawbacks. There are also positives. Being an attractive big boobed girl opens a lot of doors that are closed to say a fat girl or a short man. You can't get the positive without the negative.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

Why do men find boobs attractive? Well, because they are that's why.

They're soft, they're round or pointed, they present themselves to you and say hello, and they make a woman more womanly.

But there's plenty of other things about a woman that are attractive too, and it's my aim to enjoy them all.


----------



## JCD

You always want what you dont' have.


----------



## *LittleDeer*

It's a socially constructed phenomena, we are taught to sexualise breasts from the day we are born. There are lots of cultures that don't do so, women walk around naked and their boobs aren't thought twice of.


----------



## Stonewall

Same reason Sir Edmond Hillary climbed Mt. Everest; because it was there!


----------



## WyshIknew

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! Great question!
> 
> If I see a nice pair of partially exposed breasts, I have to try not to at least take a peek.
> 
> So ... what if men walked around with half of their pen!s hanging out of their pants? Would women simply not be the least bit curious?





Faithful Wife said:


> Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


I don't know why boobs are attractive, they just are. If I had to state a preference I'd say petite, small whatever sized boobs with a nice shape are the best. But they look and feel absolutely amazing.

As to the gross thing about penises, does that change if it is your SO? I ask this because I came downstairs this morning and was in my dressing gown. I was tidying up the kitchen, doing some dishes left over from last night. While I was doing the dishes my dressing gown gaped open slightly and Mr Wobbly dangled out.
I received several favourable comments, the last being something along the lines of "I wish I didn't have to rush off to work."


----------



## Dollystanford

Lord thanks for sharing ha ha

Probably best not to describe it as Mr Wobbly 

I'm quite happy to see them erect or otherwise but does help if you're into the person it's attached to I must say


----------



## JCD

*LittleDeer* said:


> It's a socially constructed phenomena, we are taught to sexualise breasts from the day we are born. There are lots of cultures that don't do so, women walk around naked and their boobs aren't thought twice of.


This is a bit of a chicken or the egg question but is it that WE sexualize breasts, or are breasts always sexual, just in cultures which never cover up, the people involved are DE-sensitized? A people who can't cover them up because of lack of clothing or heat are dealing with a reality which has nothing to do with breasts.

Because there are a LOT of 'non Western' cultures which seem to sexualize breasts as well. Who taught them?










Venus of Willendorf










Ishtar










Venus










Astarte










Parvati, Cosort of Shiva. A more sexual image is hard to find and still fit into TAM guidelines.

So maybe our culture DOES sexualize them...but they certainly don't seem to be any kind of exception. Lots of others do too.

Sumerian love poems which mention breasts They seem to like them pale...suggesting a lack of sun. Just saying.


----------



## new_step_mum

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha! I can't wait to see what kind of responses this gets!
> 
> But I can say that I have found many ways to hide my boobs to the extent that guys don't check them out. There is a huge difference between me in my boob-hiding shirts, and me with my boobs on display. It is like night and day. So if you don't want the attention, you are going to have to get better at hiding them.
> 
> At one time I kind of felt like "no way I'm changing what I wear, I shouldn't have to". But once I just went with it and made a deliberate effort to hide them and down play them, the world around me became so much less pervy! LOL!
> 
> I have this funny story about a girl I used to work with. She had gotten a boob job and would literally display them for the world at WORK! I always felt weird about it, because people would talk behind her back all the time. I just figured that her boobs had been so small before that now she really enjoyed having them stared at and even though I could understand this dynamic, I also pitied her because people can be really mean (in talking about behind her back).
> 
> So then one day, she was telling me that it creeped her out that this old guy we work with was looking down her shirt every chance he got. And suddenly I was so confused. Like, ok so you WANT everyone to look at your boobs, EXCEPT the old guy? You think you can put them on display like that and ONLY the people you want attention from will be able to look, and everyone else is a creep?
> 
> The poor girl. She was very clueless.


thanks faith lol that girl is funny 

i like my cleavage tops but not for men just for me cos it feels nice to have air go down my boobs. i wear bra but i like a lot of my boobs feeling air. hard to explain sorry. plus i play tennis with my gf everyday and i need air down my top or it gets too hot. especially in summer when it was up to 42 degree celc (in february). i guess i got in bad habits when i was younger before my boobs grew large and then when they got large i still liked loose tops. i wish i was happier with tightness


----------



## I Notice The Details

soccermom2three said:


> I wonder if guys are wishing that a nipple might pop out.


If a woman's nipple popped out, it would be noticed instantly....even "leg men" like me have eyes and notice details!


----------



## new_step_mum

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Well ... that IS inappropriate. Admiring and "copping a feel" are two completely different things.





TBT said:


> I understand the looking,but this just seems out of line.


it was shocking too because he is married and treats me like a friend always for 3 years. but that happened at school too a boy i was friends with since primary school was in a pool party with me when i was 18 and he tried to catch me like in a fun way but his hands came around my front and squeezed my boobs. its like even friends can't be trusted :flowerkitty::fish:


----------



## I Notice The Details

What person is not going to notice Anne wearing this dress???


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Faithful Wife said:


> Ha! I can't wait to see what kind of responses this gets!
> 
> But I can say that I have found many ways to hide my boobs to the extent that guys don't check them out. There is a huge difference between me in my boob-hiding shirts, and me with my boobs on display. It is like night and day. So if you don't want the attention, you are going to have to get better at hiding them.
> 
> At one time I kind of felt like "no way I'm changing what I wear, I shouldn't have to". But once I just went with it and made a deliberate effort to hide them and down play them, the world around me became so much less pervy! LOL!
> 
> I have this funny story about a girl I used to work with. She had gotten a boob job and would literally display them for the world at WORK! I always felt weird about it, because people would talk behind her back all the time. I just figured that her boobs had been so small before that now she really enjoyed having them stared at and even though I could understand this dynamic, I also pitied her because people can be really mean (in talking about behind her back).
> 
> So then one day, she was telling me that it creeped her out that this old guy we work with was looking down her shirt every chance he got. And suddenly I was so confused. Like, ok so you WANT everyone to look at your boobs, EXCEPT the old guy? You think you can put them on display like that and ONLY the people you want attention from will be able to look, and everyone else is a creep?
> 
> The poor girl. She was very clueless.


Couldn't agree with you more on this, I always find it the height of hypocrisy for women to act like this... If you want to flaunt it baby, I'm not going to judge you...heck I'll be looking too (even though women don't do a thing for me).... but if you think MEN aren't going to be gawking, you are a freaking FOOL of a chick... 

And with the Studs will come the "dirty old men" with bald heads and a big ol' hairy mole on his nose....live with it or as Faithful wife has noted... learn to hide those headlights a little better !

MEN are visual creatures and ain't no woman on earth going to change this !


----------



## new_step_mum

SimplyAmorous said:


> Couldn't agree with you more on this, I always find it the height of hypocrisy for women to act like this... If you want to flaunt it baby, I'm not going to judge you...heck I'll be looking too (even though women don't do a thing for me).... but if you think MEN aren't going to be gawking, you are a freaking FOOL of a chick...
> 
> And with the Studs will come the "dirty old men" with bald heads and a big ol' hairy mole on his nose....live with it or as Faithful wife has noted... learn to hide those headlights a little better !
> 
> MEN are visual creatures and ain't no woman on earth going to change this !


i just don't like tight clothes and its not nice if things flatten your boobs


----------



## JCD

new_step_mum said:


> i just don't like tight clothes and its not nice if things flatten your boobs


Okay.

After the age of 15, guys are all sexual creatures and they mostly like boobs.

So...wear what you want...but be ready to hold boundaries.

One of the best I heard was on this Dean Kane movie. A hot girl is next to him in an elevator and he keeps glancing at her cleavage.

Finally she said "Okay...that's three. You're done."

He stopped, embarassed. 

And if you mention it to the tennis perv, he'll stop too.


----------



## JustAnotherMan

new_step_mum said:


> thanks faith lol that girl is funny
> 
> i like my cleavage tops but not for men just for me cos it feels nice to have air go down my boobs. i wear bra but i like a lot of my boobs feeling air. hard to explain sorry. plus i play tennis with my gf everyday and i need air down my top or it gets too hot. especially in summer when it was up to 42 degree celc (in february). i guess i got in bad habits when i was younger before my boobs grew large and then when they got large i still liked loose tops. i wish i was happier with tightness


You've gotten a lot of responses and the bottom line is if you are wearing loose tops so lots of air can reach your breast you can be assure a large majority of men will be checking out your air flow situation. Add in an abundance of movement like playing tennis and gawking will be evident. Just a bit of jello type jiggle of the cleavage will bring you extra attention. 

If men looking bothers you, you will have to cover them better. I don't think you will change the nature of half the worlds population to allow you the comfort of air flowing clevage and no male attention.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

new_step_mum said:


> i just don't like tight clothes and its not nice if things flatten your boobs


Let's put it this way, I can sure think of worse problems to deal with in life...

I haven't read the majority of these replies, so likely missed much... but if a woman is THAT bothered and she refuses to change how she dresses, but keeps making excuses ....well ...what hope is there...at that point, she just enjoys the complaining and still thinks men are pigs....though I am going to say.. I don't view it THIS way. 

I would not reprimand any man for looking under those circumstances...(again, I can think of worse things in life).....

That's the bottom line, now if he thinks he has the right to TOUCH....well that is another matter entirely.


----------



## WyshIknew

new_step_mum said:


> it was shocking too because he is married and treats me like a friend always for 3 years. but that happened at school too a boy i was friends with since primary school was in a pool party with me when i was 18 and he tried to catch me like in a fun way but his hands came around my front and squeezed my boobs. its like even friends can't be trusted :flowerkitty::fish:


The opposite can happen too New Step Mum. I don't think I can be alone in this as I'm sure more attractive guys get this all the time.

But you are at work or at a do and the next thing some woman comes up behind you and her titties are pressed up against you. If you are wearing a thin shirt it is obvious sometimes that their nipples are erect.
It's quite uncomfortable as I feel it rude to deliberately disengage and it could cause some offense if a deliberate 'disengage' was noticed and the 'pressing' was just friendly or coincidental.
The thing is I interact socially with a fair few women and practically all of them manage to interact without pressing their body parts into me.

Just yesterday I popped into an old workplace to say hi and one of the women there rushed over, grabbed me gave me a kiss and said " Oh *** you don't know how many times I've wished I could phone you to sort out a problem." This was in front of the guys who are meant to be looking after their control room now. (I was an electronic/electrical troubleshooter for several government departments)

I'm possibly a bit sensitive about these things but she was certainly grinding her boobies into my chest.

I dunno, am I reading too much into this or are some people just more touchy feely?


----------



## SomedayDig

I like boobs, says my rationalization hamster.

That's right. I said MY rationalization hamster cuz I really want one. They're soft and warm and cuddly.

Like boobs.

Dammit...what was the point I was trying to make?


----------



## SomedayDig

I Notice The Details said:


> What person is not going to notice Anne wearing this dress???


I like her earrings...


----------



## new_step_mum

JCD said:


> Okay.
> 
> After the age of 15, guys are all sexual creatures and they mostly like boobs.
> 
> So...wear what you want...but be ready to hold boundaries.
> 
> One of the best I heard was on this Dean Kane movie. A hot girl is next to him in an elevator and he keeps glancing at her cleavage.
> 
> Finally she said "Okay...that's three. You're done."
> 
> He stopped, embarassed.
> 
> And if you mention it to the tennis perv, he'll stop too.


i must admit i like topless guys a lot at the beach so fair enough 



JustAnotherMan said:


> You've gotten a lot of responses and the bottom line is if you are wearing loose tops so lots of air can reach your breast you can be assure a large majority of men will be checking out your air flow situation. Add in an abundance of movement like playing tennis and gawking will be evident. Just a bit of jello type jiggle of the cleavage will bring you extra attention.
> 
> If men looking bothers you, you will have to cover them better. I don't think you will change the nature of half the worlds population to allow you the comfort of air flowing clevage and no male attention.


oh ok i guess i can live with stares then. i understand now that i can't eat my cake too. hubby asks me to wear revealing dresses when we go to dinner and he wore no underwear hehe. at least hubby is ok about it so i know its not cheating on him when guys see mine.


----------



## new_step_mum

SimplyAmorous said:


> Let's put it this way, I can sure think of worse problems to deal with in life...
> 
> I haven't read the majority of these replies, so likely missed much... but if a woman is THAT bothered and she refuses to change how she dresses, but keeps making excuses ....well ...what hope is there...at that point, she just enjoys the complaining and still thinks men are pigs....though I am going to say.. I don't view it THIS way.
> 
> I would not reprimand any man for looking under those circumstances...(again, I can think of worse things in life).....
> 
> That's the bottom line, now if he thinks he has the right to TOUCH....well that is another matter entirely.


i only like hubby touching my boobs. its amazing the difference between hubby and other guys.



WyshIknew said:


> The opposite can happen too New Step Mum. I don't think I can be alone in this as I'm sure more attractive guys get this all the time.
> 
> But you are at work or at a do and the next thing some woman comes up behind you and her titties are pressed up against you. If you are wearing a thin shirt it is obvious sometimes that their nipples are erect.
> It's quite uncomfortable as I feel it rude to deliberately disengage and it could cause some offense if a deliberate 'disengage' was noticed and the 'pressing' was just friendly or coincidental.
> The thing is I interact socially with a fair few women and practically all of them manage to interact without pressing their body parts into me.
> 
> Just yesterday I popped into an old workplace to say hi and one of the women there rushed over, grabbed me gave me a kiss and said " Oh *** you don't know how many times I've wished I could phone you to sort out a problem." This was in front of the guys who are meant to be looking after their control room now. (I was an electronic/electrical troubleshooter for several government departments)
> 
> I'm possibly a bit sensitive about these things but she was certainly grinding her boobies into my chest.
> 
> I dunno, am I reading too much into this or are some people just more touchy feely?


i hug most people (that i know) when i greet so i guess i never thought about how the huggeee would see it when our bodies meet. maybe my tennis partner squeezed his chest on my titties because i had hugged him before :/


----------



## JCD

new_step_mum said:


> oh ok i guess i can live with stares then. i understand now that i can't eat my cake too. hubby asks me to wear revealing dresses when we go to dinner and he wore no underwear hehe. at least hubby is ok about it so i know its not cheating on him when guys see mine.


There is a fine line to be balanced on.

If you are dressing like your husband wants, that's okay. He needs to deal with guys looking and glancing at you.

BUT...if some guy is talking to your boobs costantly, particularly if the husband is away, it's a bit disrespectful and could COULD show that you have loose boundaries and accept any amount of rudeness.

Example:










Here is a suitable response.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hershey's Kisses remind me of.....I am not even going to say the word.


----------



## WyshIknew

new_step_mum said:


> i only like hubby touching my boobs. its amazing the difference between hubby and other guys.
> 
> 
> 
> i hug most people (that i know) when i greet so i guess i never thought about how the huggeee would see it when our bodies meet. maybe my tennis partner squeezed his chest on my titties because i had hugged him before :/


No no, I don't think there is anything wrong with a friendly hug, but, as I said before, I don't know if I'm overly sensitive but sometimes it seems too much, which is probably what you felt with tennis guy.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Some ladies dress to get attention, and then get mad when they get attention....


----------



## SomedayDig

I Notice The Details said:


> Some ladies dress to get attention, and then get mad when they get attention....


Well one thing's for sure, the knucklehead taking the picture is an ass man.

Other than that...umm...I need to go for a run now.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I love looking at breasts,cleavage,butts,and naked man parts

I don't know why they're so attractive.I just like em.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

new_step_mum said:


> oh ok i guess i can live with stares then. i understand now that i can't eat my cake too. *hubby asks me to wear revealing dresses when we go to dinner *and he wore no underwear hehe. at least hubby is ok about it so i know its not cheating on him when guys see mine.


 Interesting..I would think the majority of husbands would not feel this way (while wearing their fruit of the looms -ha ha )....they want us to look Good, of course, to be proud we are on their arm... but yet conservative in nature /"the LADY"... out & about... I know this is how mine feels anyway....."Revealing" - he would frown upon.

At least you have HIS blessing !


----------



## TiggyBlue

lol This thread made me think back to high school, I cursed my boobs then.
My husband is quite a fan of me going out in low cut tops


----------



## I Notice The Details

Female curves are beautiful you know....but some discretion is necessary when in public.


----------



## gbrad

I am not a boob man, but they are a great visual. They do not need to be large. Preferably just big enough that they have some roundness to them, but still have the ability to defy gravity. Though there is nothing wrong with a set that is paired with a low cut shirt and have a decent amount of cleavage showing. That is a positive. I try to get my wife to wear shirts like that when we go out, but it does not happen often. I want her to show off what she has, gotta have other guys glancing at something.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

my exh once pulled up the back of my dress to show a bunch of men my butt bc he noticed them checking me out.He thought it was great when they cheered and clapped.

I found I couldn't forgive him for that humiliation. 

I will never be with another man who feels the need to gain validation via how hot his wife/partner is to others.


----------



## olwhatsisname

women/girls are the sun shine in our lives.and variation is the beauty that makes life valuable. you all spend a lot of time and money making YOU look just so perfect. if we didn't notice you put a flower on our grave.


----------



## gbrad

ScarletBegonias said:


> my exh once pulled up the back of my dress to show a bunch of men my butt bc he noticed them checking me out.He thought it was great when they cheered and clapped.
> 
> I found I couldn't forgive him for that humiliation.
> 
> I will never be with another man who feels the need to gain validation via how hot his wife/partner is to others.


What your ex did is definetly crossing the line. That is just not respectful. But wanting other people to notice how attractive your spouse is, not sure what is wrong with that? To know that someone else thinks your spouse is hot, thats a good thing.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

gbrad said:


> What your ex did is definetly crossing the line. That is just not respectful. But wanting other people to notice how attractive your spouse is, not sure what is wrong with that? To know that someone else thinks your spouse is hot, thats a good thing.


I guess I can't see why the external validation on the physical appearance of the partner you chose is a considered a good thing.

It isn't for me to say there's anything wrong with it,I just won't date a man who needs that.


----------



## gbrad

ScarletBegonias said:


> I guess I can't see why the external validation on the physical appearance of the partner you chose is a considered a good thing.
> 
> It isn't for me to say there's anything wrong with it,I just won't date a man who needs that.


Well it is not like any man is going to come out and tell you that and if he carrys himself in such a way that demonstrates it, well then he isn't too bright. 

I also don't think it is a need, but more a bonus. It is like the icing on top of the cake. The cake is that you find your partner to be hot, the icing is that other people do as well.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

gbrad said:


> I also don't think it is a need, but more a bonus. It is like the icing on top of the cake. The cake is that you find your partner to be hot, the icing is that other people do as well.


This is a nice way of describing how you see it.I think that's healthy. 

It gets weird when a man or a woman begins to NEED that validation from their peers.


----------



## Almostrecovered

no man has ever ogled my boobs, HMMMPHH!!


----------



## ocotillo

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


You want a biological answer?

Humans don't have snouts like other mammals. Human babies have the mouth and nose on almost the exact same vertical plane.

Human breasts have to be shaped accordingly to prevent compression of the nostrils while nursing. Human breasts therefore protrude far more than those any other mammal. This shape recedes away from the infant's nose and makes nursing easier. 

Prominent breasts have become a marker of a good potential mate in the primal mind. (i.e. They're attractive) Men can't verbalize exactly why we like them. We just do.


----------



## SadSamIAm

I think the major reason my wife (36B) wears push up - padded bras is for other women, not for men at all.

She puts on her bra and wears a tight sweater and gets offended when I mention how great she looks. Somehow she knows that I am talking about how great her b00bs look.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Almostrecovered said:


> no man has ever ogled my boobs, HMMMPHH!!


Ha! Unbelievable but true ... I get ogled at occasionally by gay men at the gym. I didn't pick up on this right away until I noticed how overly enthusiastic they were about spotting me, etc. lol Disturbing and flattering at the same time.


----------



## TCSRedhead

I dress the way I like, which often showcases 'the girls'. I've learned not to notice if men look as they will naturally do (even the good guys). 

If I find someone who is inappropriate in their touching, I find subtle ways of turning that behavior down. For instance, leaning over in to the hug so there's no contact (sorta like you'd hug a small child who wasn't yours) or doing the 'from the side hug' (although I watch for their hand placement to make sure they don't go for a butt grab).

When I meet new people, I'll sometimes tell them I'm not a hugger (even though I am) just so it backs off contact.

Lastly, I have held my hand out to men who were over aggressive in their body contact. With a smile, of course.


----------



## whatslovegottodowithit?

I once heard a comedian say:

Ron White:
Some friends of mine asked me if I wanted to go to a strip club, and I didn't... want to. 'cause, back me up on this, fellas: once you've seen one woman nekkid, you... pretty much wanna see 'em ALL nekkid.

He is right, but I'd venture to say that clothed breats, no matter how much or little exposed, will get more attention then say women at a topless beach. Maybe it's just me?


----------



## diwali123

In my twenties I dressed not conservatively but weird and didn't really try to show any skin. I hated being ogled. 
Once you have a child and wrinkles and things start going south your attitude changes. I can't stand regular t-shirts anymore, I feel like I'm choking. Has to be a v neck or something. 
Now if I'm wearing something revealing I don't care or notice if men are looking most of the time. 
And if I do see it I think "damn right." 
When I was breast feeding I was in a size E bra and I HATED the attention. I wore a lot of big black T shirts. 
It just doesn't bother me now that I'm back to a D.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## diwali123

Also I have a hard time not looking at cleavage because bras are all so different, I try to guess if they're real or if it's a wonder bra. Especially when it's someone you see a lot and one say they look like a B and then next day it's a D, and it's a boob mystery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme

Why????
Why is a sunset so amazingly beautiful?
Why is ice cream so incredibly yummy?
Why does the Grand Canyon inspire a sense of awe?
Why do men love breasts?
I can't answer any of these....but I am grateful for all of them!


----------



## RClawson

JCD said:


> Funny. I feel the same way about leg and butt men.
> 
> However, butt men are all over boob men in two ways.
> 
> First, by accident of genetics, he is lucky to be able to indulge his 'kink' on the opposite side of a woman from her eyes.
> 
> Second, if he marries a girl with a big butt in her twenties, by the time she's 40-50, he's going to have a WHOLE LOT MORE TO LOVE.
> 
> Just saying.


I said I liked butts but not big butts.


----------



## diwali123

They have targets on them.


----------



## Rand OmGuy

Just a question to the ladies that don't like a guy checking out the twins:

If a chiseled Channing Tatum type was checking them out, would you be offended? Is it isolated to guys you don't find attractive that you think are creeps?

Don't get me wrong, i think there is a level of inappropriate "checking out". But a quick glimpse and thought of admiration doesn't seem very bad. At least to me as a guy.

It's like driving down the road and seeing a real nice car and thinking, "damn that would be fun to drive" as opposed to seeing the nice car and jumping in the drivers seat bare-assed doing burnouts...

I would think most women would be flattered to a point as long as it wasn't inapporpriate. 

Not all of us guys reduce women to just a pair of T*ts with legs


----------



## diwali123

Ugh. Channing Tatum. Don't see it.


----------



## TiggyBlue

If it was Tom Hardy I wouldn't mind


----------



## new_step_mum

JCD said:


> There is a fine line to be balanced on.
> 
> If you are dressing like your husband wants, that's okay. He needs to deal with guys looking and glancing at you.
> 
> BUT...if some guy is talking to your boobs costantly, particularly if the husband is away, it's a bit disrespectful and could COULD show that you have loose boundaries and accept any amount of rudeness.


hubby likes small dresses on me cos he uses his hand a lot there but when my doubles partner compressed me like crazy i felt so guilty after :/



WyshIknew said:


> No no, I don't think there is anything wrong with a friendly hug, but, as I said before, I don't know if I'm overly sensitive but sometimes it seems too much, which is probably what you felt with tennis guy.


i've only pressed together like that with gfs before that. and hubby.



SimplyAmorous said:


> Interesting..I would think the majority of husbands would not feel this way (while wearing their fruit of the looms -ha ha )....they want us to look Good, of course, to be proud we are on their arm... but yet conservative in nature /"the LADY"... out & about... I know this is how mine feels anyway....."Revealing" - he would frown upon.
> 
> At least you have HIS blessing !


my hubby was treated for sex addict last year in a therapy group so he's pretty unique. he likes risky lovemaking and touchies lol.



ScarletBegonias said:


> my exh once pulled up the back of my dress to show a bunch of men my butt bc he noticed them checking me out.He thought it was great when they cheered and clapped.
> 
> I found I couldn't forgive him for that humiliation.
> 
> I will never be with another man who feels the need to gain validation via how hot his wife/partner is to others.


wow even my hubby never did that and hes really feely in public and hold my bottom when we walk sometimes :/ but i guess my hubby just does it for him mostly whereas your exhubby did it for sharing with the checkouters.



ocotillo said:


> You want a biological answer?
> 
> Humans don't have snouts like other mammals. Human babies have the mouth and nose on almost the exact same vertical plane.
> 
> Human breasts have to be shaped accordingly to prevent compression of the nostrils while nursing. Human breasts therefore protrude far more than those any other mammal. This shape recedes away from the infant's nose and makes nursing easier.
> 
> Prominent breasts have become a marker of a good potential mate in the primal mind. (i.e. They're attractive) Men can't verbalize exactly why we like them. We just do.


you are a scientist! thanks  
just curious are my nipples connected to my lower private part in any way? maybe i'm weird but when hubby kisses my top i feel reactions in my skirt too.


----------



## PreRaphaelite

TCSRedhead said:


> I dress the way I like, which often showcases 'the girls'. I've learned not to notice if men look as they will naturally do (even the good guys).
> 
> If I find someone who is inappropriate in their touching, I find subtle ways of turning that behavior down. For instance, leaning over in to the hug so there's no contact (sorta like you'd hug a small child who wasn't yours) or doing the 'from the side hug' (although I watch for their hand placement to make sure they don't go for a butt grab).
> 
> When I meet new people, I'll sometimes tell them I'm not a hugger (even though I am) just so it backs off contact.
> 
> Lastly, I have held my hand out to men who were over aggressive in their body contact. With a smile, of course.


I think a woman can set the tone very easily if she wants. If you got a nice pair of girls but you come off not as flaunting them but rather as not hiding them because, well, you don't feel the need to, I think many men can appreciate that. They'll look at your boobs for sure, I sure as hell would, but they'll also pay attention to you. A woman gives that kind of message off can really put me at ease.


----------



## aug

I Notice The Details said:


> If a woman's nipple popped out, it would be noticed instantly...*.even "leg men" like me have eyes and notice details!*



That's appropriate, given your login ID.


----------



## Faithful Wife

What I love about my boob man husband...is that no matter how many times he has seen them, he acts like it is the very first time. Which looks something like Jim Carrey in The Mask when he literally turns into a wolf when looking at Cameron Diaz.

I love that this is his actual, natural response. It isn't faked. His never ending desire to look at boobs is just so.....sexy. It makes me feel so sexual to be looked at with such un-oppressed lust.

Me-YOW!


----------



## southern wife

I Notice The Details said:


> Some ladies dress to get attention, and then get mad when they get attention....


Does she have a 3rd nipple under neck? :rofl:


Edit: You'll have to go back and look at the pic - page 4; it didn't "quote".


----------



## ATC529R

this thread sux w/o pics


----------



## Amplexor

Faithful Wife said:


> What I love about my boob man husband...is that no matter how many times he has seen them, he acts like it is the very first time. Which looks something like Jim Carrey in The Mask when he literally turns into a wolf when looking at Cameron Diaz.
> 
> I love that this is his actual, natural response. It isn't faked. His never ending desire to look at boobs is just so.....sexy. It makes me feel so sexual to be looked at with such un-oppressed lust.
> 
> Me-YOW!












I'm more of a Tex Avery fan than Jim Carey


----------



## Machiavelli

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


I look down my wife's dress every chance I get. We've been together for 30 years and I see them bare every day and play with them all the time. I still look down her dress every chance I get.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Thanks Amp....exactly the reaction my husband has every time.

I love it!


----------



## Topical storm

FrenchFry said:


> I learned this on Girl Code the other day:
> 
> If a guy is staring at your boobs, stare at his package with just as much intensity. Squint a little. He'll get the hint.


This won't do anything if the man knows what he's worth. If a woman puts it out on display, I'll look or even say alound that the woman's mammary glands are on full display. If she hears me oh well. She knows what it is in the first place.


----------



## diwali123

My ex's gf is a large woman and extremely pasty. Like almost albino white. 
After her h left her she started walking around with half of her huge tits out. 
My h is a boob man and when he sees it he just says "ouch, my eyes!" 
She has shown up at my d's school events and dance recitals like that. It looks like she's in imminent danger of a nip slip. 
I show some cleavage but when you have half your breast tissue out in every day situations it's just sad.


----------



## Suspecting

I have to admit I usually look first at eyes then legs/hips or vice versa. Why legs? Half of your body muscles are in the legs/hips while boobs are only fat.


----------



## southbound

I'm probably the odd man here, but personally, I don't go bonkers like a lot of guys do over boobs, and I can't explain it. Don't get me wrong, boobs are good, but I'm just not loosing my mind over them visually. I think I'm more into face, legs, and butt.


----------



## Caribbean Man

*LittleDeer* said:


> It's a socially constructed phenomena, we are taught to sexualise breasts from the day we are born. There are lots of cultures that don't do so, women walk around naked and their boobs aren't thought twice of.


I agree partially with^^^ this.
However , the answer to the question is a lot more complex than that.

When I was a little boy, I remember spending time at my maternal grandmother who lived in a rural village on an island in the Caribbean.
I remember when we went to the river or the beach, women and girls would bathe topless, yes boobs outside, in full view.
I grew up to seeing women nursing babies , my female teenage cousins topless in the river , even those who were on the verge of puberty.
I remember the older girls would poke fun at the younger ones about their breast.
However, I can't remember the atmosphere ever being sexual.

I think my attraction for boobs started during puberty , long after I left that village and started going to high school, on another more developed island.
Girls seemed to be very proud of their boobs and guys seemed very sexual about it. It was confusing at first, but I finally got it when at 14 yrs old ,a girl who liked me ,took my hand and pressed it on her breasts and smiled in a * knowing * way. I remember she pressed her body against mine and tried frenching me. That would be my first " kiss." Interestingly, my first sexual touching of a breast and my first kiss was simultaneous. I made the connection almost instantly and everything became clear.
_Girls liked having them touched, but in a particular way, under certain conditions_.

Fast forward through many years of playing, around with breasts. I've grown to realize that men are fascinated by women's boobs generally, for the same reason women are fascinated by their lover's erect penis. It represents the possibility of giving and getting sexual pleasure for both sexes.

To a great extent it is a social construct. But we must also remember that in many ancient cultures , breast were also considered sexual / sensuous part of a woman's beauty. Many of the ancient paintings and reliefs depicting human sexual interaction tend to exaggerate women's breasts and so to, the man's penis.

Maybe the attraction is natural. The problem may occur when men are fixated on it as per a particular size and so on.
I have no problem with women displaying their cleavages, I am not the type to ogle . But I have also seen women checking out my
" package" and my wife sometimes alert me for fun. So I think it works both ways
I love my wife's breast and I know that she loves the fact that I love them!


----------



## gbrad

Faithful Wife said:


> What I love about my boob man husband...is that no matter how many times he has seen them, he acts like it is the very first time. Which looks something like Jim Carrey in The Mask when he literally turns into a wolf when looking at Cameron Diaz.
> 
> I love that this is his actual, natural response. It isn't faked. His never ending desire to look at boobs is just so.....sexy. It makes me feel so sexual to be looked at with such un-oppressed lust.
> 
> Me-YOW!


I sure don't react that way with my wife. I prefer hers covered up and pushed up. On their own, they fall down way too far to be appealing at all.


----------



## RandomDude

Breasts aren't always a turnon but it does make people turn for a second look/stop traffic/etc etc

Especially when cleavage, sideboob or underboob is showing as a tease -.- Like come on!


----------



## diwali123

I don't remember ever checking out a man's package. Which is odd. 
I think we are drawn to the things in the opposite sex that we don't have that are related to mating and having a family.


----------



## PieceOfSky

Faithful Wife said:


> Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


Good to know.

What about a man in a sexy push-up bro?

(Ancient Seinfeld reference. J/K)


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Because they are. (I'm a woman.) And of course most women know this too, which is why we choose clothing that flatters our figures. It is what it is, the human is designed to be attracted to breasts, it is the first thing of any importance to a human. If you lay a baby on the mother, it will find the nipple quick enough, just by instinct and smell. That connection doesn't go away just because humans get older, it sticks with us. Females included although most will not admit it, when you have a nice pair and they're in nice clothes that show them off, of course we stand in front of a mirror and think, okay, that's noticeable and to be appreciated.


----------



## Stonewall

The female body is an absolute work of art. How could you not look.


----------



## Lyris

I check out boobs if they're on display. I like that my husband and I have an interest in common.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Stonewall said:


> The female body is an absolute work of art. How could you not look.


:iagree:1000% Stonewall...the female body IS an absolute work of art. They've got beautiful circles that grab our attention, the sexiest triangle in the world that NO man can resist, and curves all over the place that bring men to our knees!!! Add some long hair, high heels, and a feisty attitude....and OMG! :rofl:

It is a wonder that men get any work done at all!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered

boobs


----------



## JustAnotherMan

just curious are my nipples connected to my lower private part in any way? maybe i'm weird but when hubby kisses my top i feel reactions in my skirt too.

Yes dear, there is a connection. Also part of the great attraction that breast create.


----------



## FemBot

I think boobs are the essence of femininity. They nurture and nourish our children and bring sexual pleasure to our lovers and ourselves. Stimulating the nipple releases oxytocin which bonds us to our babies and brings us pleasure when having sex. Men don't have them and we keep them covered which adds to the allure.

I was once walking down the street with my husband when a truck full of young guys went by. One dude poked his head out the window and said "nice tits" and when I glared at him he said "what? Thats a compliment". I had a baggy t-shirt on. Sometimes we as women get unwanted attention for our anatomies and it isn't because we want it. When you get that kind of attention it makes you feel ashamed because your boobs are out there and unless you tape them down, men will notice. My husband loves my breasts and told me that when we were friends he liked looking at them all the time. I am not a girl to flaunt anything!! Men will check you out no matter what you are wearing and some feel entitled to make comments.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I found the following anecdote online:

I interviewed a young anthropologist working with women in Mali, a country in Africa where women go around with bare breasts. They're always feeding their babies. And when she told them that in our culture men are fascinated with breasts there was an instant of shock. The women burst out laughing. They laughed so hard, they fell on the floor. They said, "You mean, men act like babies?"

Carolyn Latteier, Breasts, the women's perspective on an American obsession


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



FemBot said:


> I think boobs are the essence of femininity. They nurture and nourish our children and bring sexual pleasure to our lovers and ourselves. Stimulating the nipple releases oxytocin which bonds us to our babies and brings us pleasure when having sex. Men don't have them and we keep them covered which adds to the allure.


while men can't feed a baby with theirs, their nipples can be stimulated just the same. And you may keep the nipples covered but by and large women exhibit their breasts often, so i don't think hiding them is an argument to make them seem more alluring.

Its just the shape of them, that adds more curves to the feminine form that men are fascinated by... But personally I think it's wonen's uterus' that are the essence of femininity, not the chesticles.


----------



## diwali123

Dh and I went to a wedding and I had a tasteful dress on that showed some cleavage. One of his friends from college was there with his wife. We sat with them through the whole reception and he was checking it out the whole time. 
I don't mind but it was starting to get annoying because his wife was right there. Like seriously have some respect for her. It was so blatant. Almost made me wish I had brought a sweater.
Dh thought it was funny.


----------



## wilson

I think it's because they are an erogenous zone that is kept covered up. The secretive nature makes them exciting.

If you spend some time at a nude beach, they lose a lot of their eroticism. They are still an attractive part of a woman, but it becomes more of just a normal body part. I would admire the breasts the same as I might admire any other body part.

Weren't the ankles once considered quite titillating? Back when women kept their legs covered, men would consider a flash of an ankle as being very erotic.


----------



## diwali123

Yes. They used to cover table legs that looked too much like a woman's legs.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Lon said:


> But personally I think it's wonen's uterus' that are the essence of femininity, not the chesticles.


damn.I have no uterus.hmmm must figure out how to grow a penis now that I've lost my feminine essence.


----------



## Almostrecovered

porn for Lon


----------



## Whenwillitend

Because we don't have them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunshine1234

larry.gray said:


> Why do women show them off and then get surprised when men look at them?


--Just wondering if guys feel like we are "showing off" when we wear tight shirts. 

I always wear tight shirts to show off my flat stomach more than my boobs. If I wear a bigger shirt I feel like I look 10 pound heavier. I think all women with C or larger have to wear figure flattering clothes to show off the whole figure otherwise you look frumpy. It's a problem!

I will also add that I AM offended by the California dude's comment about boob men being dopes. My husband after 17 years still goes bananas every time he sees my boobs. He is the most respectable, intelligent, handsome guys you will ever meet! I would say none of my admirers are dopes either! So really just go get on your surf board and sail away....

Ok I'm so sorry, I was totally joking about the last comment! 
I love California!!!!


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



ScarletBegonias said:


> damn.I have no uterus.hmmm must figure out how to grow a penis now that I've lost my feminine essence.


Well the place where it once was 

That you had one at some point set you on the feminine path, and that the tunnel it still open to the destination means you still have the essence. Haha...


----------



## Suspecting

Whenwillitend said:


> Because we don't have them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some do.


----------



## ocotillo

Suspecting said:


> Some do.


Ewwwwwww.


----------



## RandomDude

I'm curious why this topic is in the ladies lounge :scratchhead:


----------



## memyselfandi

I honestly think men would stare at women's boobs whether they were covered up in a big ol' sweater..or if they were hanging right out there.

Well endowed women have nowhere to go with them and they're just plain big. Men will notice irregardless if they're hanging right out there or again..covered up in a sweater up to their necks. Big boobs have a tendency to stick right out there..covered up or not..lol!!

But then again there are those women that like to just hang their cleavage right out there in a low cut shirt, sweater, or whatever. Some women will even buy bras that MAKE them look bigger..why..is beyond me but it's definitely for attention from men.

Correct me if I'm wrong..maybe some women need to just let them "breathe" or something..lol!!

If you walk into Victoria's Secret these days..it's all about bras enhancing your hooters. Fully padded bras to make them look entirely bigger...push up bras, etc. I hate to say this but you're not buying these types of bras for yourselves ladies...you WANT the men to look..

I don't want to sound like the bad girl here..but guys are human and you can't tell me that some of you women don't WANT men to check our your tatas. If that weren't the case..you'd be keeping your boobies where they belonged..wouldn't wear low necked shirts that show off your cleavage..wouldn't be keeping Victoria's Secret in business with boob enhancement bras, etc.

All I can say is, make up your minds. Either you want men to look or you don't. Any red blooded man is going to look there if you put it there for him to look at.


----------



## Entropy3000

memyselfandi said:


> I honestly think men would stare at women's boobs whether they were covered up in a big ol' sweater..or if they were hanging right out there.


Men may stare but there is a huge difference in degree in the continuum of a well endowed woman dressing in a professional manner and looking good to one who goes braless in a tee shirt to one that is nude. I will tell you that being braless and jiggling is far more arousing than not being braless. This is overtly sexual. I am not complaining. But a man who says there is little difference needs to have his T levels checked. We are talking the diffewrence between a passing interest and an instant raging erection. Otherwise sure they are the same.

Why do you think there are wet t-shirt contests?


----------



## Entropy3000

FemBot said:


> I think boobs are the essence of femininity. They nurture and nourish our children and bring sexual pleasure to our lovers and ourselves. Stimulating the nipple releases oxytocin which bonds us to our babies and brings us pleasure when having sex. Men don't have them and we keep them covered which adds to the allure.
> 
> I was once walking down the street with my husband when a truck full of young guys went by. One dude poked his head out the window and said "nice tits" and when I glared at him he said "what? Thats a compliment". I had a baggy t-shirt on. Sometimes we as women get unwanted attention for our anatomies and it isn't because we want it. When you get that kind of attention it makes you feel ashamed because your boobs are out there and unless you tape them down, men will notice. My husband loves my breasts and told me that when we were friends he liked looking at them all the time. I am not a girl to flaunt anything!! Men will check you out no matter what you are wearing and some feel entitled to make comments.


The guy was an @sshole and it was not really a compliment. 

A well endowed braless woman under a baggy t-shirt is very hot. The movement beneath is very sexual.


----------



## Entropy3000

ScarletBegonias said:


> my exh once pulled up the back of my dress to show a bunch of men my butt bc he noticed them checking me out.He thought it was great when they cheered and clapped.
> 
> I found I couldn't forgive him for that humiliation.
> 
> I will never be with another man who feels the need to gain validation via how hot his wife/partner is to others.


This is totally messed up on many levels.

I like my wife to dress sexy when we go out. Always have. It is part of dating her. BUT, I will be honest, if she would dress up and stay at home on a given night I would be fine with that too. Going out on a date is an excuse to dress up. For sure I am not one to "share" my wife with someone else. So this is all relative.

Some other guys wives never dress up for them but they have to watch their wives get dressed to the nines to out on GNOs ... Sigh. 

But your EX was a real jerk.


----------



## Entropy3000

Almostrecovered said:


> boobs


natural boobs


----------



## Entropy3000

MaritimeGuy said:


> I found the following anecdote online:
> 
> I interviewed a young anthropologist working with women in Mali, a country in Africa where women go around with bare breasts. They're always feeding their babies. And when she told them that in our culture men are fascinated with breasts there was an instant of shock. The women burst out laughing. They laughed so hard, they fell on the floor. They said, "You mean, men act like babies?"
> 
> Carolyn Latteier, Breasts, the women's perspective on an American obsession


So I guess Americans have one more thing to celebrate. I mean who wants less things to be positively excited about?

I am glad I enjoy breasts. FWIW I am pretty balanced. I am an @$$ man for sure. Sexy legs are awesome. 

So should I hope to NOT find breasts arousing? Should I hope to become desensitized? Hpe to not be sexually aroused at all perhaps. I think not. I find a womans body to be very sexy period. And yes the woman inside. Her femininity.

I think a culture that does not enjoy women's breasts is missing out big time. I feel very sorry for them. I am so glad I am not more sophisticated.


----------



## Entropy3000

Sunshine1234 said:


> --Just wondering if guys feel like we are "showing off" when we wear tight shirts.
> 
> I always wear tight shirts to show off my flat stomach more than my boobs. If I wear a bigger shirt I feel like I look 10 pound heavier. I think all women with C or larger have to wear figure flattering clothes to show off the whole figure otherwise you look frumpy. It's a problem!
> 
> I will also add that I AM offended by the California dude's comment about boob men being dopes. My husband after 17 years still goes bananas every time he sees my boobs. He is the most respectable, intelligent, handsome guys you will ever meet! I would say none of my admirers are dopes either! So really just go get on your surf board and sail away....
> 
> Ok I'm so sorry, I was totally joking about the last comment!
> I love California!!!!


The land of fruits and nuts. I enjoy California as well.


----------



## Dollystanford

It appears Ent has camped out in the boob thread and has no plans to leave


----------



## soccermom2three

My husband is a breast guy. The two girls he dated before me? Huge boobs. I'm sure the initial reason, (I mean two reasons), he asked me out was because of the girls.

Today I did something I never do. I didn't wear a bra to work. I've been having this weird shoulder pain and I didn't want the strap digging into it. I wore a tight camisole with shirt over it but I felt strange/exposed all day and was concerned about everyone knowing I was "cold". I don't think I can do it again.


----------



## Entropy3000

Dollystanford said:


> It appears Ent has camped out in the boob thread and has no plans to leave


Camped out ... hmmmm.

You know breasts look awesome in the glow of a campfire. Campfires, marshmallows and boobs. 

Glistening boobs are nice.

This thread beats the heck out of the my wife is banging my best friend thread for sure.


----------



## new_step_mum

JustAnotherMan said:


> Yes dear, there is a connection. Also part of the great attraction that breast create.


makes sense then because i have multiples when i ride and hubby sucks them at the same time. so its like the boob sucking is activating me and the riding is activating me too :iagree::iagree:


----------



## JCD

diwali123 said:


> Yes. They used to cover table legs that looked too much like a woman's legs.


I'm willing to bet that this was probably considered a bit obsessive at the time by whomever's contemporaries.

After all, wasn't Rodin alive during this era?










1888

I seriously doubt anyone sewed a dress over this sculture.


Victorian Artist Lord Leighton's Perseus and Andromeda. Looks like someone forgot her bra...


----------



## JCD

Entropy3000 said:


> The land of fruits and nuts. I enjoy California as well.


CalifornIANS on the other hand...


----------



## Caribbean Man

Entropy3000 said:


> Camped out ... hmmmm.
> 
> You know breasts look awesome in the glow of a campfire. Campfires, marshmallows and boobs.
> 
> Glistening boobs are nice.
> 
> This thread beats the heck out of the my wife is banging my best friend thread for sure.


:iagree:

Proverbs 5: 19-20
".....19 *Let her be as the loving hind and pleasant roe; let her breasts satisfy thee at all times; and be thou ravished always with her love.*

20* And why wilt thou, my son, be ravished with an
[ adulterous] wife, and embrace the bosom of a stranger*?.."


It seems to me ,that even way back in Biblical times, men adored and appreciated, the beautiful , sensual, faithful wife's breasts.


----------



## RandomDude

Maybe it's also because women hid it all the time, and we men want to uncover? No?

Oh nevermind...

Like hey on a nude beach I don't really care about other people's breasts. My STBX nude in front of everybody though, with my exhibitionist side... bah! But that's just me...

But bewbies ARE nice to play with... Argh, come to think of it, what kind of question is that? "why do guys find boobs so attractive?"
Just LOOK at 'em! lol


----------



## Caribbean Man

JCD said:


> I'm willing to bet that this was probably considered a bit obsessive at the time by whomever's contemporaries.
> 
> After all, wasn't Rodin alive during this era?
> 1888


A lot of art and sculpture and throughout history have actually depicted women's breasts as erotic and highly desirable by men.
What a lot of people don't know is that historically , there has always been this " struggle " between morality and sexuality.
One gaining dominance over the other at various times in different societies. The advent of Christianity and Islam also had an impact on this " struggle." Their attempts to cover the female body or " modesty in dress " was a direct response , or a opposing view to what was acceptable in mainstream societies back then.


----------



## JCD

What bounces downstairs, always in pairs
and makes a jiggling sound
_Schwing schwing, _ they make me go _schwing_

Everyone loves...the Bewbies!


----------



## RandomDude

Heh, still remember when my STBX and I went to movies together, when bewbies showed up on screen, I get in the mood of holding hers. She always tried to resist, telling me to watch the film, look at THOSE bewbies she tells me hehe, trying to get me to stop playing with hers, made it even harder for ME to resist HER.

Good times... hell was a long time ago


----------



## I Notice The Details

soccermom2three said:


> My husband is a breast guy. The two girls he dated before me? Huge boobs. I'm sure the initial reason, (I mean two reasons), he asked me out was because of the girls.
> 
> Today I did something I never do. I didn't wear a bra to work. I've been having this weird shoulder pain and I didn't want the strap digging into it. I wore a tight camisole with shirt over it but I felt strange/exposed all day and was concerned about everyone knowing I was "cold". I don't think I can do it again.


That is very cool Soccermom2three....did anyone notice your "charms"? Be proud of freeing them for awhile. Breasts are beautiful


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Desmond Morris hypothesizes that human breasts are a frontal sexual signal. His theory is primitive man would have been attracted to the hemispherical shape of the buttocks. Sex back then would have been doggie style. 

As humans began to walk upright woman developed breasts with the same hemispherical shape as the buttocks. 

Thus his theory is it's programmed into human men to be attracted by that particular shape...we can't help it.


----------



## GTdad

MaritimeGuy said:


> we can't help it.


Whether due to biology, anthropology, or culture, I sure can't.

Boobs, of all shapes and sizes, are wonderful.


----------



## Hope1964

JCD said:


> the Bewbies!


PLEASE. Not the BEWBIES again. *GAG*


----------



## Entropy3000

As has already been pointed out breasts are not the same as say an elbow. There are many errogenous zones for many women of course. BUT, the women I have known enjoy breast play during sex. Some women claim to be able to orgasm by breasts / nipple play alone. I think there is a little more going on but for some the right nipple play can lead to intense orgasms. Yes men go for nipples prematurely I suppose.

So I would take this a step further, while breast massage is healthy ... and I make sure my wifes breasts stay healthy in this way during full body massages ... in no way would I be ok with my wife getting a breast massage from a male massage therapist. Breasts are seconday sexual organs. While touching a woman in other areas in various ways can be erotic, the breasts are especially so. YMMV. Again, they are not elbows.

The concept of erection of nipples is also something an elbow does not have. Hence the comments about a braless women in a chilly room ... When things get a bit nipply. So breasts respond more actively to the environment and to touch. Indeed when a woman becomes aroused. So a man's interest in a braless woman's bouncing nipply breasts is far from an abberation.


----------



## Lon

Boobs are nice, but as I'm writing this I'm completely affected by the sight of a young lady with the perfect shape (legs, hips, ass) and perfectly complimentary jeans that just walked by the window at work and can't help but wonder how the heck it can have such an overwhelming grasp of my attention, it's like I'm a robot that was programmed for one function alone when triggered... If other guys react that strongly for boobs then have at it, leave more of the nice bottom halved ones for me.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I remember once reading a philosopher, [ can't remember his name now] who remarked about boobs.

He said that the best in his opinion were ,
"..._those about the size of grapefruit halves, and like two insolent twin sisters pouted , and turned away from each other_...."

I couldn't agree more!
LOL!
[That's why I remembered the quotation so well] and that's why I like philosophy.


----------



## richie33

Cause they are attached to women.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

Lon said:


> Boobs are nice, but as I'm writing this I'm completely affected by the sight of a young lady with the perfect shape (legs, hips, ass) and perfectly complimentary jeans that just walked by the window at work and can't help but wonder how the heck it can have such an overwhelming grasp of my attention, it's like I'm a robot that was programmed for one function alone when triggered... If other guys react that strongly for boobs then have at it, leave more of the nice bottom halved ones for me.


Programmed ... sure. But indeed I think it is way way more then this sir. It is Darwinian. Maybe this is the programming. Also your reaction will depend on your T levels.

When T levels are high indeed one can focus better on things BUT it also comes with the attention grabber aspects of putting women more on the radar. One will notice subtlties more. The details matter more. The initial grab of attention happens but motion matters even more. 

There have been studies that show that people decide at first on gender identification from the way a person walks / carries themselves. This also lends credence to braless being even more eye catching / alluring. A man will notice a women's breasts but for sure if they are free range and dancing with the woman's movements they are very seductive. I say the higher the T levels the higher the allure. This is above and beyond ... art. Or maybe the T levels just make guys appreciate art more. But moving breasts are especially attention grabbing and do have a physiological effect on most men. I suppose in some cultures people become desensitized. Perhaps a Gynocologist gets desensitized to a woman's female bits. Pity.
The beaches in Nice are nice. 

So all of this sexual attraction stuff is just cultural for some folks. Right. Send in the Swedes. LOL. I can assure folks that as a you g boy it was not cultural conditioning that gave me an erection 24 / 7. It was caused by the sight of females.


----------



## youkiddingme

All of the evolutionary talk humors me. That is silly talk in my opinion.

They are beautiful. They turn me on. I want my hands on them, I want them in my mouth. That is true for sure. The rest is just humorous. 

Deal with it. Men love them. Women love having them fondled. Just celebrate it!!! Get them out.... and enjoy.


----------



## soccermom2three

I Notice The Details said:


> That is very cool Soccermom2three....did anyone notice your "charms"? Be proud of freeing them for awhile. Breasts are beautiful


Haha, no I don't think so. I was so self-conscience about it that whenever I had to get up to make a copy or something I made sure to hold the papers in front of me.


----------



## Faithful Wife

"Thus his theory is it's programmed into human men to be attracted by that particular shape...we can't help it."

Yeah and the best part about this theory, is that it is called the "Butt in Front" theory.

LOL!


----------



## ocotillo

Entropy3000 said:


> The concept of erection of nipples is also something an elbow does not have. Hence the comments about a braless women in a chilly room ... When things get a bit nipply. So breasts respond more actively to the environment and to touch. Indeed when a woman becomes aroused. So a man's interest in a braless woman's bouncing nipply breasts is far from an abberation.



In a similar vein, the areolas of nipples contain apocrine glands which produce pheromones.


----------



## RandomDude

richie33 said:


> Cause they are attached to women.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a very good answer, think I'll use it the next time a woman randomly blurts out "what's with men and boobs"


----------



## I Notice The Details

Breasts are beautiful. The slight hint of a nipple showing thru clothing and the unmistakable sway of a braless woman are details that instantly catch my attention. When a woman is comfortable and confident with her own breasts, she is infinitely more attractive in my mind.


----------



## karma*girl

I am a woman & find it hard to not look, as straight as I am. They just are attention grabbers..at least from my POV, something to look at for a sec.

Something I find very interesting though- when it comes to size in relation to fertility/attraction...some people think that the more 'well' endowed a woman is, the more fertile she must be or the better she will be for nourishing her babies. Being a very small A cup, I was very pleased with the abundance of milk I made, for each of my babies..more than enough, for a very long time. 
I did graduate to a C cup during the period I was nursing, which makes me wonder if larger breasts give the illusion that a woman is nursing, therefore is fertile & attractive? (of course, I imagine this might occur more on a sub-conscious level..)

On another note, being on the larger side doesn't necessarily correlate with ability to make milk & successfully feed our offspring- I have a few larger breasted friends/family who struggled to make enough..also have known small breasted women in the same situation. 
So I believe size has little to do with ACTUAL nursing ability or fertility...but they are attractive to look at!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink

The shape of a woman's breast, the shadow of cleavage, the jiggle when she laughs, the erect nipple ( whether from cold or tactile sensation) are erotic to both men and women. Sex drive is based on the drive to procreate, so any body shape that indicate health and fertility will be erotic. 

And yet, when I see a swollen belly I practically have to sit on my hands because the urge to touch that belly and by extension the growing baby inside isn't even slightly erotic, just overpowering maternal instinct.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Yeah it is hard to remember that a pregnant woman doesn't WANT every person she sees to touch her belly. Very hard to not make her feel like publicly owned property!

Some preggers women love it but most tire of it by the end.


----------



## Anon Pink

I wonder if it's just women who are so strongly urged to touch a swollen belly?


----------



## diwali123

Ugh I don't like touching other people randomly.


----------



## janefw

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


It's certainly not your problem that so many guys are creeps. It's borderline assault for a guy to rub his chest against a woman's breasts. Ew. 

I dealt with the staring for a long, long time - and still do to a certain extent. One of my exh's friends used to talk to my boobs, and barely ever looked at my face, so I started talking back to his crotch, and kept doing it until he noticed, and then he never talked to me again, which was no loss.  

Unfortunately, our pathetic and messed up culture tells us that breasts are for sex, even though their primary use is for the feeding of young. But in this sexualized, f-ed up world, a woman breast feeding is considered to be something disgusting, that should be hidden and kept from public view (while images of women in bras and panties fill the billboards and store windows). So many ironies. LOL. 

There is a growing movement amongst women who have had double mastectomies to not get breast implants. I find that fascinating. I think I would stay flat chested if it was ever my misfortune to have such a surgery.


----------



## olwhatsisname

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


 the Bounty you were born with must be beautiful. men look at everyone,it is our nature. women that think we can turn it on/off at will are CRAZY. I still compare beauty at my church every Sunday, and it makes me feel good about America that such fabulous attractive people are having and raising BEAUTIFUL Ladies. we notice men also and figure what would take them down if the need came up. I have been looking 70 years. I apolgize if you are offended.


----------



## TCSRedhead

olwhatsisname said:


> the Bounty you were born with must be beautiful. men look at everyone,it is our nature. women that think we can turn it on/off at will are CRAZY. I still compare beauty at my church every Sunday, and it makes me feel good about America that such fabulous attractive people are having and raising BEAUTIFUL Ladies. we notice men also and figure what would take them down if the need came up. I have been looking 70 years. I apolgize if you are offended.


Dead thread - OP was a troll.


----------



## Suspecting

Maybe we can make a thread about redheads?


----------



## HangingVine

Boobs are very pretty like a flower.Penises are not.In my opinion anyway.Also boobs are not "genitalia" .Penises are.On the first page someone said something about its because boobs are exposed more or something maybe if penises were half hanging out of pants it would be similar? I don't think so.I think there is very little public interest or allure for the majority to see men walking around with their penises exposed even halfway or partially..That's why they need to keep them very covered up.Really no one wants to see that.Besides maybe your spouse.

Boobs and penises are not comparable.To be comparable you would have to compare a vagina to a penis.Not a woman's breasts to a mans penis.


----------



## Created2Write

I don't compare them(boobs and penises) as genitalia, but I do compare them as aspects of the human body. And I find both, boobs and penises, to be incredibly beautiful and sexy, along with vaginas. The entire human body is beautiful to me, regardless of gender.


----------



## HangingVine

Well to be fair I don't care to see any ones vagina either.No thanks.


----------



## Created2Write

I didn't say that I wanted to see someone else's vagina. Just that I find them, along with boobs and penises, to be equally beautiful and sexy.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Created2Write said:


> And I find both, boobs and penises, to be incredibly beautiful and sexy, along with vaginas. The entire human body is beautiful to me, regardless of gender.


:iagree: I feel the same way actually


----------



## Suspecting

I don't really care about the size of the boobs but it is extremely sexy when the nipples poke through a shirt or a fabric. Or underboob/sideboob is on display. 

It's actually quite funny that it's OK to show cleavage and "overboob" but nipples, side- or underboob are considered too much. No logic at all.


----------



## studley

new_step_mum said:


> i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


No - you are not cheating. I am a boob lover. I believe it is just instinct. In my case I was breast fed as an infant and I remember as a toddler I was fascinated by breasts.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

She said boobs, heh heh ... yeah boobs, heh heh ... boobs are cool, heh heh ...

Does that capture it? 

I love boobs of all shapes and sizes. Have no idea why ... they are just beautiful to me. Small, big ... even flat droopy ones. My preference would be real over fake but you wouldn't hear me complain either way, lol. I am not a boob man though ... unless they popping out of a woman's blouse or the woman is noticeably bra-less, ass/legs/feet are far more likely to draw my attention. I'm a married man so maybe I shouldn't notice ... but hey, sometimes it's just hard not to notice ... at least I'm not drooling out of the corner of my mouth when I do notice!


----------



## SadSamIAm

Louis CK on boobs!

Louis C.K. - You Always Know a Tit - YouTube


----------



## sinnister

They do absolutely zero for me. Nadda.


----------



## nbs4kms

I am female and I'll check out a nice rack that is on display. She put them out there for a reason right? And I'm not even the tiniest bit of Bi. Boobs...some boobs...are nice. I check my own out everyday. Ha Ha! Bottom line is, you have the power to set the boundaries. Cover them up if you don't want gawkers. I am sure there are still some pervy or hard up men who will still look but they will see less if you cover them up. 

I don't mind gawkers, to a point. I also don't go around with my tits half hanging out. I go for subtle cleavage (mainly because that's about all I can get out of my boobs).


----------



## MaritimeGuy

nbs4kms said:


> I check my own out everyday.


Hell...if I had a pair you wouldn't be able to stop me from playing with them.


----------



## I Notice The Details

They look adorable when they sway in unison under a loose blouse...especially when unrestrained!!! 

Those are beautiful details.....


----------



## Sanity

Great boobs are just icing on cake but not deal breaker for me. I'm a huge leg and butt fan. That turns my head  One of my favorite things to do while driving or just relaxing watching tv is to touch my partners legs. My ex had great legs and routinely denied me access to them unless the lights were off because she felt they were "too white". Drove me nuts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youkiddingme

They are just nice. Very nice. And they don't have to be large either. Small ones... tiny ones..... they all do the same thing. Hypnotize guys.

Don't ask why ladies....just celebrate it. You have something that we simply love. Actually, you have a couple of things that we adore.

I told my wife once that if I had her body, there is no way I would be able to keep my hands off of myself.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



youkiddingme said:


> They are just nice. Very nice. And they don't have to be large either. Small ones... tiny ones..... they all do the same thing. Hypnotize guys.
> 
> Don't ask why ladies....just celebrate it. You have something that we simply love. Actually, you have a couple of things that we adore.
> 
> I told my wife once that if I had her body, there is no way I would be able to keep my hands off of myself.


I occasionally hear from many women that they find the female form attractive, I presume that can be in a similar way as men find the female form attractive, especially if taken care of. Makes me wonder if women are ever as attracted to their own form as much as guys are.

Any women on here like to just stare at themselves in the mirror, find your own reflection arousing?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Boobs rock!


----------



## Suspecting

Touching 1000 Girls' BOOBS In PUBLIC!! - YouTube


----------



## committed4ever

Lon said:


> Any women on here like to just stare at themselves in the mirror, find your own reflection arousing?


Yeah, I just love my fat pig face with the nose that grows daily. My giant torpedo boobs that won't be restrained, my big butt, and most of all, my soccer, almost basketball size belly with the belly button doing it's own thing.

I keep staring wondering how in the world my H can't seem to keep his hands off me the bigger I get! :rofl:


----------



## Carlchurchill

I blame barbie!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

committed4ever said:


> Yeah, I just love my fat pig face with the nose that grows daily. My giant torpedo boobs that won't be restrained, my big butt, and most of all, my soccer, almost basketball size belly with the belly button doing it's own thing.
> 
> I keep staring wondering how in the world my H can't seem to keep his hands off me the bigger I get! :rofl:


Hey, I like big butts, I cannot lie.


----------



## mablenc

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Hey, I like big butts, I cannot lie.


could not help it:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Every man who has ever seen Fast Times At Ridgemont High will remember this incredibly hot "boob" scene:


----------



## Thunder7

I Notice The Details said:


> Every man who has ever seen Fast Times At Ridgemont High will remember this incredibly hot "boob" scene:


And every man worth the weight remembers what song was playing when she got out of the pool.

"Hi, Brad."


----------



## Thunder7

"Oh, by the way, they're real.......and they're spectacular."


----------



## I Notice The Details

I am a "leg" man, but this scene was "stunning"....:smthumbup:

If I am ever flipping thru the channels and see this movie is on, I go to that channel and hope that I didn't miss this incredible scene.


----------



## just got it 55

Faithful Wife said:


> Um...no. That would be gross. Sorry it just isn't the same, guys.


You're right FW

I like breasts much more than penis

even my own


----------



## sparkyjim

I Notice The Details said:


> Every man who has ever seen Fast Times At Ridgemont High will remember this incredibly hot "boob" scene:


Actually I am thinking Jennifer Anniston on Friends...

There wasn't an episode that she wasn't showing hard nipples.

But *I *only watched it for the funny dialogue.....


----------



## VeryHurt

new_step_mum said:


> when i go on the train theres a lot of people and a lot have to stand up and i looked up and a man was above me looking down my dress. and when school boys stare right at your chest. and at tennis my doubles partner hugged me after we won and he rubbed his chest around so my breasts were pressed a lot. why are boobs so attractive? should i get a breast reduction? i'm married and feel like i'm cheating when men focus on my breasts


New Step Mum ~

I always wondered the same things as well. They also have breasts and sometimes they can actually be larger at ours: Gnecomastia but do we stare at them?

Very Hurt


----------



## I Notice The Details

sparkyjim said:


> Actually I am thinking Jennifer Anniston on Friends...
> 
> There wasn't an episode that she wasn't showing hard nipples.
> 
> But *I *only watched it for the funny dialogue.....


Me too SparkyJim....and I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## I Notice The Details

Even Hershey's Kisses remind me of.....you know what.


----------



## ASummersDay

I'm bisexual and I don't understand why fully grown men turn into 12 year old boys at the sight of boobs either. Sure, I think they're lovely, and sexual when the context is sexual. But I don't get turned on seeing a woman's boobs hanging out of her shirt. I'll notice them the way I notice a nice landscape, with an appreciation of beauty. But boobs just aren't sexual to me unless the context is, and they don't make me fall all over myself either.


----------



## I Notice The Details

They are simple nice "details" that men appreciate. Women's bodies are full of gorgeous curves. Our brains are wired to appreciate them all.


----------



## T&T

Hey, I'd get a pair myself if people wouldn't stare.


----------



## ASummersDay

I Notice The Details said:


> They are simple nice "details" that men appreciate. Women's bodies are full of gorgeous curves. Our brains are wired to appreciate them all.


Well, it's weird for me because I am stuck somewhere between a heterosexual man and a heterosexual woman. I'm certain I notice the same "details" you do (puts another slant on your username, btw) but I don't always sexualize those details. 

For instance, the woman on the Vanity Fair cover. My eyes were immediately drawn to her cleavage (obviously). In the millisecond that I looked at them, I noticed several "details": their creamy color, the smooth skin, the way they look soft yet firm at the same time, the way they complement and accentuate the rest of her figure. And yet, I appreciate them in the way I would appreciate any other beautiful thing in the world. I don't sexualize them. If she was in front of me giving me "the look" and about to pull down her top, hell yes I would be turned on. But just seeing her cleavage? Nah, not enough to get me going.

So even though I'm quite certain I notice the same "details" you do (and possibly even more, since I know all of the "tricks") it is still difficult for me to understand what the big deal is. I won't be rubbernecking anytime the pretty creature from Vanity Fair crosses my field of view, although she is pleasant to look at.

ETA: The above is not intended as criticism, but as an expression of the difficulty I have in understanding the effect that boobs have on men. =)


----------



## ASummersDay

I'm equally as mystified by the men who say boobs do absolutely nothing for them. At the least, I'd think a heterosexual man could appreciate their bounciness. Just saying.


----------



## ASummersDay

Actually, I was quite clear that I believe I notice _the same_ details as most men. Never did I say a man wouldn't notice the details I listed. However, it is possible (not definite) I may notice a few different details because I am a woman.

As for whether I evaluated having sex with her, no, I didn't when I first saw her. I simply thought she was pretty, and that she had a nice rack. It really was that simple. It wasn't until I consciously imagined her in front of me (a step further than looking at her cleavage) that I made an evaluation of the pleasantness of sleeping with her.

The overall point is that I don't see boobs and immediately get turned on (although I can appreciate that they are nice). It seems a lot of hetero men find them (sideboob, underboob, cleavage, etc) a turn-on, even in completely non-sexual contexts. This is something I find difficult to understand.

That is all.


----------



## ASummersDay

IMO there is a big difference between finding someone/something attractive and sexualizing them/it. For instance, I think that my nephew is a very handsome fellow, and I'm sure many women are quite attracted to him, but I have never once evaluated him sexually. I also think that the lake I live by is absolutely stunningly beautiful, but I won't be trying to get in its pants anytime soon.


----------



## ASummersDay

/conversation


----------



## sparkyjim

MrsDavey said:


> I'll notice them the way I notice a nice landscape...



Ahh....now I know why it is I can stare at a nice landscape for hours....


----------



## Caribbean Man

Best boob scene i can remember was Halle Berry in " _Monster's Ball_" and Demi Moore in the shower scene of the movie 
" _G.I Jane_,"

He bald head looked hot too.
But she went bra - less in lots of the scenes in that movie.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Caribbean Man said:


> Best boob scene i can remember was Halle Berry in " _Monster's Ball_" and Demi Moore in the shower scene of the movie
> " _G.I Jane_,"
> 
> He bald head looked hot too.
> But she went bra - less in lots of the scenes in that movie.


:iagree: Both were very nice movies...and Mrs. Davey....we didn't suddenly run around with massive, uncontrollable erections, nor did we lose our minds after viewing these sexy scenes in these movies....we just simply thought...hey,that is a beautiful, sexy lady. Nothing more, nothing less...

I do think boobs are interesting...but a lady wearing heels and a short skirt can be down right stunning! :smthumbup:


----------



## diwali123

sparkyjim said:


> Actually I am thinking Jennifer Anniston on Friends...
> 
> There wasn't an episode that she wasn't showing hard nipples.
> 
> But *I *only watched it for the funny dialogue.....


I used to joke that she had ice back stage.


----------



## I Notice The Details

diwali123 said:


> I used to joke that she had ice back stage.


I think they kept the set where they filmed the show very cool...and men sure do appreciate those unpadded bras she wore!!!! 

Her "sheer confidence" was always very sexy!


----------



## gbrad

I Notice The Details said:


> Every man who has ever seen Fast Times At Ridgemont High will remember this incredibly hot "boob" scene:


Those were ideal. What a scene.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



MrsDavey said:


> IMO there is a big difference between finding someone/something attractive and sexualizing them/it. For instance, I think that my nephew is a very handsome fellow, and I'm sure many women are quite attracted to him, but I have never once evaluated him sexually. I also think that the lake I live by is absolutely stunningly beautiful, but I won't be trying to get in its pants anytime soon.


I will be unabashedly honest about my thoughts and actions when I saw the magazine cover picture, for analytical reasons and also to help you understand it from one mans perspective. First thing I noticed was the gold color, that drew my eyes to the focal point of the image, which is unsurprisingly her cleavage. That alerted me to 1) the person was female, 2) I instantly recognized she was in the age range of perfectly suitable females to enjoy a sexual thought about, then I glanced momentarily at her face to verify the image was "genuine" and also to see if it was a face I recognized (which of course I did right away). I then automatically scanned the image, starting with her crotch area and rapidly panning up and down inventoring as much possible detail as I could within a few seconds, I noted many things, and most were, benchmarked against my own sexual preferences and tastes. After the cursory scan I did dwell a little on her breasts, which like you I found supple and creamy, and imagined for a sec what they would look and feel like to bounce around. I inventoried other things too, but most of it was on her nether region, face and outfit. Her cleavage was not specifically the thing I sexualized, as pleasant as it is to look at, however it was the way in which she put it in display that affected my sexual analysis mostly, the image clearly presents a confident body image, that is seeking attention, sexual attention even, but along with the rest of her pose and the arrangement, such as touching knees and hidden nipples that sends the message she was just playing in the pic, and isn't seeking sex at that moment with that audience. Yes I think that I can get all that (most of it) just from looking at a womans boobs.


----------



## John Lee

The question of this thread is like asking why is water so wet


----------



## ASummersDay

I Notice The Details said:


> :iagree: Both were very nice movies...and Mrs. Davey....we didn't suddenly run around with massive, uncontrollable erections, nor did we lose our minds after viewing these sexy scenes in these movies....we just simply thought...hey,that is a beautiful, sexy lady. Nothing more, nothing less...
> 
> I do think boobs are interesting...but a lady wearing heels and a short skirt can be down right stunning! :smthumbup:


Wow, all you took from my posts was that I believe men get uncontrollable erections when they see boobs and lose their minds? Very disappointing coming from someone who supposedly is attentive to detail. 

Lon, thanks for being honest and giving me some insight. ETA: I find it interesting that, although I am attracted to women, I didn't imagine what her boobs look like. I also didn't focus on her crotch at all. I have always been very fascinated by the difference in my attraction to women as opposed to most hetero men I've encountered.


----------



## lapdog

Thunder7 said:


> "Oh, by the way, they're real.......and they're spectacular."


Still has to be one of , if not the, best walk off punch line of any show.


----------



## Rich88

From view point woman are beautiful and boobs are one of the attributes like pretty eyes, nice smile, shinny hair, etc.


----------



## I Notice The Details

MrsDavey said:


> Wow, all you took from my posts was that I believe men get uncontrollable erections when they see boobs and lose their minds? Very disappointing coming from someone who supposedly is attentive to detail.



I was playing with you with my exaggeration... 

I hear what you are saying. My point is that not all men sexualize boobs...we appreciate them, but that is different from sexualizing them....in my opinion.


----------



## I Notice The Details

John Lee said:


> The question of this thread is like asking why is water so wet


:rofl: That is very TRUE....and so FUNNY!


----------



## arbitrator

*Trust me ~ I "sexualize" boobs!** Love them mid-size though. As one of my frat brothers in college always and proudly said, "More than a mouthful is just a waste!"*


----------



## I Notice The Details

I vote for women to set those gorgeous scoops of flesh free....and go without a bra. 

imagine how happy the world would be!


----------



## ASummersDay

I Notice The Details said:


> I was playing with you with my exaggeration...
> 
> I hear what you are saying. My point is that not all men sexualize boobs...we appreciate them, but that is different from sexualizing them....in my opinion.


I agree that appreciation is very different from sexualization. In my experience, hetero men do sexualize them. Speaking specifically of you, Details, based on your posts in this thread I have gleaned that you don't just appreciate them aesthetically, but you also find them sexually enticing. I think that is the norm for most hetero men - yes, they appreciate a nice set of twins aesthetically, but there is usually a sexual thrill (however insignificant it may be) along with seeing a pair. Please correct me if there is no truth to that.

ETA: I *sometimes* get turned on by seeing boobs, but it's more context-specific than with the average hetero man I've encountered. For instance, if I see a woman in a low-cut dress with an exquisite pair leaping out to greet the world, I just think "wow, what beautiful assets!" I'm not turned on by it, nor do I conjure a fantasy around them.


----------



## theroad

larry.gray said:


> A freaken'men. Really? I see it all the freaking time.
> 
> "I wana have only HOT men look at me, how dare an ugly/old/fat one look my way when I show off my wares."


Remember it is only sexual harassment when the girl does not like the guy.


----------



## theroad

Too many posts to read.

I will say this all size racks are nice to look at. More the shape then size is what makes them attractive.

As to why women have to say hello I am up here is because they are putting too much on display.


----------



## Thunder7

lapdog said:


> Still has to be one of , if not the, best walk off punch line of any show.


I read online that the '....and they're spectacular' was an ad lib by Terri Hatcher.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Breasts are the most visible sign of femininity. Men love them because they are so visible and because we do not have them. The size (to a certain degree) is not really important in explaining how much attention that you may get because of them. My wife is plenty well-endowed but I would not be less attracted if she lost a cup size or two.


----------



## jennyh80

I think the hips are the most visible sign of femininity.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



jennyh80 said:


> I think the hips are the most visible sign of femininity.


I have hips, but I'm no woman. But seeing the swinging hips of an ovulating woman strut along definitely catches my attention, atleast as much as a curvy bosom.


----------



## youkiddingme

Someone posted that men do not sexualize boobs????? Seriously????? Seriously????????? Someone has been drinking too much.

Oh my word. There is no explanation for why men love them. We just do. Why does light make it easier to see? It just does. 

Small ones. Large ones. Full ones. Tiny ones. It does not matter....men are sexually attracted to them. No....not attracted to them exclusively. I like a round rear end also....soft, squeezy....scrumptuous. That will do it as well! Why? Who knows....just be thankful!


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I don't find boobs arousing all that much, but I am attracted to them in the sense that they signal "woman", much in the way of other distinctly female characteristics. Face, legs, hips and waist do a lot more for me.

I've had this conversation with some female friends of mine before and we agreed that its all about what signals femininity vs masculinity. Men's interest in particular feminine curves, shapes and cleavage each had corresponding female interest in masculine shapes - like broad shoulders, heavier brow, more square jaw, longer trunk, and the cut of muscle.


----------



## arbitrator

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> *...each had corresponding female interest in masculine shapes - like broad shoulders, heavier brow, more square jaw, longer trunk, and the cut of muscle.*


*And in the case of my XW, a marked preference for her BF's "lard" in both his belly and ass regions!*


----------



## DesertRat1978

Breasts are not the only consideration. 

Many years ago, I worked at a bar that was relatively similar to Hooters. One waitress was maybe an A cup and that was generous. The men (including myself) could not take our eyes off her. Why? She had hips, backend, and generally a curvy body. However, in addition she had a confident and feisty attitude to her. She was smart but knew how to mess with the guys too. She could talk sports along with English Literature.


----------



## arbitrator

*Because we aren't capable of growing them quite as beautifully as women do, thank God!*


----------



## jennyh80

arbitrator said:


> *Because we aren't capable of growing them, thank God*!


Really? Are you sure?


----------



## RandomDude

My eyes >.<

Why why why did you have to post manbewbs? Bah!


----------



## theroad

jennyh80 said:


> I think the hips are the most visible sign of femininity.


I assume you are female by the name Jenny.

This post is not about butts, or women. It is about why men like to look at boobs.


----------



## RandomDude

> It is about why men like to look at boobs.


That's like asking why the sky is blue

Hell it just is!


----------



## Created2Write

One thing I love about my husband is that his "appreciation" for my breasts go beyond just nice assets; he can't see them naked without grinning from ear to ear, he can't touch them without sighing or moaning and, thus, getting a very strong erection very quickly, and if he touches them he'll almost certainly be putting them in his mouth(well, the nipples anyway...mine are bit too big to get a full mouth full) to tease me, cause he knows I love it. 

As a woman, there's nothing more satisfying than knowing that the man you love can't even look a naked part of your body without wanting to take you then and there.


----------



## jennyh80

theroad said:


> I assume you are female by the name Jenny.
> 
> This post is not about butts, or women. It is about why men like to look at boobs.


I assume you didn't read the post above mine.


----------



## anotherguy

nah... its not about comparing wanting to look at a pen!s or boobs or which one is better.

Secondary sex characteristics.

In women its breasts and hips, lots of curvy bits, rounder face and in guys its broad shoulders and facial hair and deep voice - among other things.

So - why do guys find boobs so attractive? I would say for the same reason women love broad shoulders, or a square jawline or muscles. When the primary sex characteristics arent out on the table (so to speak) - we look at secondary characteristics to clarify who is a man and who is a woman.

I am totally blowing smoke, by the way....


----------



## NewHubs

I love when my wife presses herself up against me in the shower


----------



## anotherguy

theroad said:


> This post is not about butts, or women. It is about why men like to look at boobs.


I'd argue its very closely related. Butts, boobs, legs, waist facial features...its all related - heck - small hands - and you will find afficionados of each, no doubt.

I love boobs as much as the next guy (or gal).. but Im sort of a leg & butt man I am bound to admit.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Boobs are great as long as they're somewhat proportional. A friend of ours is a petite hottie, and not what you would call well-endowed, but her boobs fit her body perfectly. When she's wearing something tight, she looks awesome (well, she looks awesome most of the time, but I digress). Other women may be very well-endowed, but it's not pleasant to look at. It all depends on the woman.


----------



## PolluxStar

SimplyAmorous said:


> MEN are visual creatures and ain't no woman on earth going to change this !


WOMEN are also visual creatures and it's a myth that we aren't. We may not get aroused by exactly the same things in the same way, but I can tell you that there are lots of male body parts I love looking at and that can turn me on. Maybe men are just more simple and it doesn't take much to get them going, but that doesn't mean women don't like looking at men. 

It is kind of silly to even think that women aren't visual considering Tumblr and the varied streams of images you can find there with tons of women talking about the guys.

For me, I love a man's arms (Hello, Daryl Dixon!), hands, his hair, his face, chest, his neck and so on. It doesn't have to be about looking at a penis. 

I would like to ask the world at large as to why everyone calls breasts "boobs". It seems so juvenile. Do we also go to the restaurant and order "chicken boobs"? Do we say people get "boob cancer"? Seems undignified. Breasts. There, I said it and nothing bad happened.


----------



## PolluxStar

ChargingCharlie said:


> I love a good set of boobs as much as the next guy. However, they must be real (fake is disgusting).
> 
> Old GF was a natural D cup, and I could play and suck on hers all night.



Breast implants aren't breasts, they're implants. It's like snuggling up to a baggie of saline and telling yourself it's a breast. You're just lying to yourself, really. The woman doesn't get bigger breasts. Her breasts actually stay the same size they always were; now they just have a bag of saline nestled into the muscle and tissue. 

Breast implants don't make breasts larger, they just make it easier for you to pretend they're bigger. What a mind game, really. 

I wonder how people feel about breastfeeding. Some men seem to think that breasts are only for "playing with" like they're some kind of toys and that breastfeeding is gross. Or some men think that nursing is a sexual act (or try to sneak looks at a breast without seeming to realize that the nipple is actually inside the baby's mouth.) People seem to get very upset about breastfeeding even though breastmilk is actually sterile. I have heard so many people say they hate when nursing moms "whip their breasts out" which gives me this image of breasts going SPROINGING all over the place, whacking people all around. 

And nursing is not erotic because as many people don't know (especially males), the nipple is back in the baby's mouth and if latched on correctly you can't even feel it and most certainly not in a way that men "lick/suck" a nipple. Babies don't do that, they can't get milk that way. Plus after breastfeeding for a while the nipples start losing sensation, anyway. Not an erotic act at all. 

Or what men would think if they realized that males have mammary glands and can lactate under the right hormonal conditions. (Source: Scientific American.)

This whole "play with" breasts thing kind of makes me laugh. I always imagine a cat batting around a toy on a stick. I've watched enough porn to know that men pretty much have no idea what to do with breasts once they get near them. In most porn they linger the camera on breasts a lot but the male actors are so painfully lost that they barely ever touch them before heading into the next item on the list. It's almost like they're... afraid.


----------



## samyeagar

PolluxStar said:


> WOMEN are also visual creatures and it's a myth that we aren't. We may not get aroused by exactly the same things in the same way, but I can tell you that there are lots of male body parts I love looking at and that can turn me on. Maybe men are just more simple and it doesn't take much to get them going, but that doesn't mean women don't like looking at men.
> 
> It is kind of silly to even think that women aren't visual considering Tumblr and the varied streams of images you can find there with tons of women talking about the guys.
> 
> For me, I love a man's arms (Hello, Daryl Dixon!), hands, his hair, his face, chest, his neck and so on. It doesn't have to be about looking at a penis.
> 
> I would like to ask the world at large as to why everyone calls breasts "boobs". It seems so juvenile. Do we also go to the restaurant and order "chicken boobs"? Do we say people get "boob cancer"? Seems undignified. Breasts. There, I said it and nothing bad happened.


SimplyAmorous would agree whole heartedly with you that women are very visual, some are just as visual as men. She is unabashedly so 

Man are also very in tuned with the less obvious parts. Small of a woman back for instance.

I would hardly say that men are more simple when it comes to visualization than women. Women get very worked up over the obvious, even same equivalent parts that men do...butts, legs, CHESTS, toned abs...

And personally, I prefer titttie cancer  Nothing bad happened either


----------



## samyeagar

PolluxStar said:


> Breast implants aren't breasts, they're implants. It's like snuggling up to a baggie of saline and telling yourself it's a breast. You're just lying to yourself, really. The woman doesn't get bigger breasts. Her breasts actually stay the same size they always were; now they just have a bag of saline nestled into the muscle and tissue.
> 
> Breast implants don't make breasts larger, they just make it easier for you to pretend they're bigger. What a mind game, really.
> 
> I wonder how people feel about breastfeeding. Some men seem to think that breasts are only for "playing with" like they're some kind of toys and that breastfeeding is gross. Or some men think that nursing is a sexual act (or try to sneak looks at a breast without seeming to realize that the nipple is actually inside the baby's mouth.) People seem to get very upset about breastfeeding even though breastmilk is actually sterile. I have heard so many people say they hate when nursing moms "whip their breasts out" which gives me this image of breasts going SPROINGING all over the place, whacking people all around.
> 
> And nursing is not erotic because as many people don't know (especially males), the nipple is back in the baby's mouth and if latched on correctly you can't even feel it and most certainly not in a way that men "lick/suck" a nipple. Babies don't do that, they can't get milk that way. Plus after breastfeeding for a while the nipples start losing sensation, anyway. Not an erotic act at all.
> 
> Or what men would think if they realized that males have mammary glands and can lactate under the right hormonal conditions. (Source: Scientific American.)
> 
> This whole "play with" breasts thing kind of makes me laugh. I always imagine a cat batting around a toy on a stick. I've watched enough porn to know that *men pretty much have no idea what to do with breasts once they get near them*. In most porn they linger the camera on breasts a lot but the male actors are so painfully lost that they barely ever touch them before heading into the next item on the list. It's almost like they're... afraid.


My STBW would disagree 

And really...Porn? For what actually feels good sexually? For how it's done? Really? I really hope your life experience with men hasn't led you to believe that that is how most men view sex, and how sex should work...


----------



## jennyh80

Here, some boobies


----------



## arbitrator

jennyh80 said:


> *Here, some boobies *


*Yes they are, and they have tits too!*


----------



## larry.gray

Please, for the love of god, nobody post men with giant nipples


----------



## larry.gray

Created2Write said:


> and if he touches them he'll almost certainly be putting them in his mouth(well, the nipples anyway...mine are bit too big to get a full mouth full) to tease me, cause he knows I love it.


Of course there's the fun of big ones.... It's possible to put both nipples in the mouth at the same time


----------



## arbitrator

*I'm just guessing, that by the same token, women can basically get turned on by the equivalent type of visual stimuli. 

While working on XW's family ranch, she would occasionally claim to get "turned-on" by simply watching the breeder bulls run through the pastures at feeding time, watching those massive nutsacks of theirs swing back and forth.

It really didn't exactly do a lot for me, however! I was moreso worried about just staying the hell out of their way. If one of those babies were successful in taking you out, it would be greatly like having a Ford F-250 twin-cab run squarely right over the top of your poor pitiful a$$!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous

PolluxStar said:


> WOMEN are also visual creatures and it's a myth that we aren't. We may not get aroused by exactly the same things in the same way, but I can tell you that there are lots of male body parts I love looking at and that can turn me on. Maybe men are just more simple and it doesn't take much to get them going, but that doesn't mean women don't like looking at men.


 Yes, as Samyeagar said of me, I am unabashedly so - *very visual*...always have been, though I must admit in my younger years, all I seemed to notice on a man was his good looking face and if he was thin... I really wasn't undressing him or anything like that...

As I hit mid life, this took a much dirtier turn....as I took on the mentality of a "Cougar"... and yes, I am married and very happy, faithful and true to my husband.... but I was noticing a whole lot more (oh this played out at home too & he was loving it -how much attention I was giving his body)....but even out & about.. it's really a good thing no one could see inside my head.  

Started loving porn too..it became "electric" when I set my eyes on it....so we watched it together...I had some hormonal surge that was affecting my mind... it was a lot of FUN.. What can you do... just keeping it honest. Husband got the benefit of all this heightened fury.... so it was all good.

Man Boobs do NOT work for me at all.


----------



## jennyh80

arbitrator said:


> *I'm just guessing, that by the same token, women can basically get turned on by the equivalent type of visual stimuli.
> 
> While working on XW's family ranch, she would occasionally claim to get "turned-on" by simply watching the breeder bulls run through the pastures at feeding time, watching those massive nutsacks of theirs swing back and forth.
> 
> It really didn't exactly do a lot for me, however! I was moreso worried about just staying the hell out of their way. If one of those babies were successful in taking you out, it would be greatly like having a Ford F-250 twin-cab run squarely right over the top of your poor pitiful a$$!*


Eww.... did you just describe beastiality.

Other than that I assume your post is sarcasm.


----------



## arbitrator

jennyh80 said:


> Eww.... did you just describe bestiality.
> 
> Other than that I assume your post is sarcasm.


*Not being sarcastic this time, I never really considered it as such, in that if XW ever saw me walking out of the shower or bending over or whatnot, she always made cute little comments about that part of my anatomy, saying that it sort of reminded her of one of her bulls. I might add that she was an agriculture/range science major in college. 

I just assumed that she was somewhat turned on by them and took it that she was simply enamored by that part of the male anatomy, similar to guys being turned on by boobs. That's all!*


----------



## jennyh80

I don't know how you make the jump from bulls to human males and then to women and boobs! I'm not attracted to bulls... ewww

The sarcastic part meant that of course women are visual and you're just being sarcastic about it. Right? You can't be this naive. Women (and your wives) check out hot men every day all the time without you noticing. It's just natural and nothing wrong with that.


----------



## sh987

Why do guys like boobs so much?

For those that already know, no explanations is required. For those that don't, no explanation will do.

SH


----------



## RandomDude

As much as bewbies are attractive... meh, I still find this the best part of a woman's form:


----------



## sh987

RandomDude said:


> As much as bewbies are attractive... meh, I still find this the best part of a woman's form:


Gotta be honest: never could find a favorite spot. It's all good.

Head to foot, my friend. 

SH


----------



## marshmallow

What isn't to love? They're soft and squishy. They're fun. They're what makes a woman womanly, in all shapes and forms. I'm a woman, and I like boobs, too.


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude said:


> As much as bewbies are attractive... meh, I still find this the best part of a woman's form:


I am a "leg man" too. :smthumbup:


----------



## NewHubs

I'm a leg man as well. I will admit it's one of my weaknesses.

Ahh...nothing beats a nice pair wrapped around you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

NewHubs said:


> I'm a leg man as well. I will admit it's one of my weaknesses.
> 
> Ahh...nothing beats a nice pair wrapped around you
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: 100000%


----------



## Caribbean Man

I'm a " confused " man.
I like legs,
I like breasts,
I like a pretty face and succulent lips.
And I like hips...


----------



## Fozzy




----------



## Marriedand40

Breasts are definitely awesome, I admit it that I am a breast man. I don't judge a woman on her size but I have to admit if somebody asks me to create a "perfect" woman I would give her breasts like Sofia Vergera or Salma Hayek.

The way they feel in my hands is what turns me on. At times they are fun to squeeze and kiss.

To me there's nothing that gets me going more than I see a woman with a tank top on with a nice push up bra showing some cleavage. I love the confidence on a woman. It's like she is saying, "I have boobs, I'm showing them off, so there. If you have a problem, don't look!!!"

As I am now 40 I love seeing women in their 40's and over show off their curves and embrace their sexuality. It's awesome!


----------



## badcompany

Thanks Random, for saving this thread from it's downward spiral.


----------



## RandomDude

I can't tell if you are being sarcastic or not... lol


----------



## Runs like Dog

Because they're boobs.


----------



## essy

I am jealous you have boobs!
I have literally none  xx

Hope that made you feel better 
I think guys just love them and that would give you some pride 
If you're concerned about people staring at them maybe hide them a bit more?


----------



## arbitrator

*And to quote the late, great Rodney Dangerfield:
*

*"With my luck, if I fell head-first into a barrel full of breasts, I come out of there sucking my thumb!"*


----------



## DesertRat1978

I once tried a date a girl in high school who had enormous breasts. I never knew the cup size but would estimate that she was at least a G. If breasts were the main consideration, men would have been all over her. Her drawback was that she was a negative nancy.


----------



## RandomDude

:rofl:



> From what I've seen (and this is admittedly a small sample size), well-endowed women have very high sex drives. Old GF of mine is a D cup, and we hit it all the time. Wife's best friend has to be DD, and she's the horniest person that I know. She and her husband probably have sex over 300 times/year.


Seriously?! lol


----------



## Caribbean Man

ChargingCharlie said:


> From what I've seen (and this is admittedly a small sample size), well-endowed women have very high sex drives. Old GF of mine is a D cup, and we hit it all the time. Wife's best friend has to be DD, and she's the horniest person that I know. She and her husband probably have sex over 300 times/year.


I can somewhat identify with this.
If my memory serves me right , all the well endowed chicks I dated were like tigers in and out of bed.

Don't mean anything though, just that I seem to remember it that way.


----------



## Faithful Wife

And all the boob men I've dated were tigers in and out of bed, too! Whereas the strictly butt men, not necessarily true.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Caribbean Man said:


> I can somewhat identify with this.
> If my memory serves me right , all the well endowed chicks I dated were like tigers in and out of bed.
> 
> Don't mean anything though, just that I seem to remember it that way.


Yep, agree. Just my observation/experience. Funny thing, our friend that's the well-endowed super HD stopped in today to pick up something we had for her. For some reason, I'd love to get a hold of her (maybe because I'm so starved for sex, although she is fairly attractive).......


----------



## ChargingCharlie

RandomDude said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?! lol


300 times/year? That's not a typo. She and her husband are just about every day. Their son has caught them several times. They've gotten to the point of leaving him with his TV show, going out to the car in the garage, and getting it on. 

I'd kill to have it once a month, let alone daily. My wife thinks she's a freak, and the friend thinks my wife is a freak for never wanting or desiring sex. I side with the friend, needless to say


----------



## Faithful Wife

Charging...I think Random was laughing because 300 times per year really isn't that much....I mean, it is compared to some, but definitely wouldn't be enough for me to say they are the horniest people I know. Not even close.


----------



## Caribbean Man

ChargingCharlie said:


> Yep, agree. Just my observation/experience. Funny thing, our friend that's the well-endowed super HD stopped in today to pick up something we had for her. For some reason, I'd love to get a hold of her (maybe because I'm so starved for sex, although she is fairly attractive).......


Haha!
When I started with my wife , I lost that big boobs fetish.
She's on the average side, but seeing her naked gave me a nipple fetish...


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Caribbean Man said:


> Haha!
> When I started with my wife , I lost that big boobs fetish.
> She's on the average side, but seeing her naked gave me a nipple fetish...


Yeah, I don't have a boob fetish, it's more along the lines of I know our friend is super HD, and wonder what she's be like, considering I barely know what my own wife is like...

That's not to say I wouldn't mind sneaking a peek. I am a male, after all


----------



## TikiKeen

I wish women had a way of screening men, other than hair, for naturally-given things that would be deal-breakers. I'd like to be able to assess a man's girth prior to getting into bed. There is such a thing as too small.

My small tits have been deal breakers before, and while I 'get it', it was insulting to hear. Then I started dating men instead of boys, decided that size matters for me too, and that problem was solved.

Right now, I just know boobs hurt.


----------



## samyeagar

ChargingCharlie said:


> Mea culpa, sorry about that. To me, a dozen times a year is a lot, so my frame of reference is all out of whack


All the women I have dated and slept with have been on the small side, and they have all had voracious apetites. Well, my ex-wife did for the first 15 years we were together. My STBW is 34b and tops them all. Perfect boobs for me...and we'll hit somewhere between 500-600 times for the year...


----------



## I Notice The Details

Faithful Wife said:


> And all the boob men I've dated were tigers in and out of bed, too! Whereas the strictly butt men, not necessarily true.


How about all the LEG men out here....we are all stallions in bed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



samyeagar said:


> All the women I have dated and slept with have been on the small side, and they have all had voracious apetites. Well, my ex-wife did for the first 15 years we were together. My STBW is 34b and tops them all. Perfect boobs for me...and we'll hit somewhere between 500-600 times for the year...


I have a genuine question for all you high frequency couples... What do you do for birth control?

I've never actually thought about asking other guys this, especially ones that have a lot of sex, but how do you finish?

The thing that has kept me low drive my whole life is fear of pregnancy, I never finish inside because I am not prepared to have an unplanned child. Sometimes I will use a condom with my partner but I usually can't keep it up as soon as I see hear or smell the rubber. Biggest erection killer is reaching for a package and opening it. I am sure that it causes for less fulfillment, but how do you all get by every day knowing you could be a daddy yet again? Or do you like having the responsibility of lots and lots of children?

I know that this question is way off the topic of boobs, but I find it a little frustrating to know there are all these people enjoying lots of sex and it feels like I can't, especially when all this talk of boobs, butts legs etc is getting me all revved up.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Lon, I've had a vasectomy...so there is no fear of pregnancy in my mind. Taking away that fear, and the need for condoms, makes sex so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Lon

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



I Notice The Details said:


> Lon, I've had a vasectomy...so there is no fear of pregnancy in my mind. Taking away that fear, and the need for condoms, makes sex so much more enjoyable.


I've been on the fence about vasectomy since my separation. I had it scheduled and everything, was 95% sure that is what I wanted, but largely because I couldn't see blending my child into another family. I decided to wait until I'm 100% sure, but I don't know if that will ever happen, or by the time it does if I will have any sex drive left.

Curious to see responses of men that are still potent.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Not a man but if I hadn't lost my ability to have more children I would have expected DH to get the snip.He actually said he would have gotten it anyway bc he knew I didn't want another child and he certainly didn't want any at all but didn't want me to be on the pill forever or have to get my tubes tied.

I hear they can extract sperm after a vasectomy if you want to have children someday.You just won't be able to get your lady preggers the old fashion way


----------



## samyeagar

Vasectomy for me, and STBW has been on depo for years...double protection...double the fun


----------



## Caribbean Man

Lon said:


> I've been on the fence about vasectomy since my separation. I had it scheduled and everything, was 95% sure that is what I wanted, but largely because I couldn't see blending my child into another family. I decided to wait until I'm 100% sure, but I don't know if that will ever happen, or by the time it does if I will have any sex drive left.
> 
> Curious to see responses of men that are still potent.


Still potent and married for 18 years.
She's never used BC , and I stopped using condoms very early, just prefer the natural feeling.

Anyway her period always ran on time so we just had penetrative sex outside of the cycle.
During the ovulation days we did * other stuff .* Sometimes we eventually had sex during that time and for that we used the morning after pill.[ Postinor I or II].

But she's never gotten pregnant.


----------



## I Notice The Details

A hint of side boob now and then is nice too...not that men ever notice these beautiful curves....


----------



## RandomDude

Boobs | Cracked.com

Heh


----------



## DesertRat1978

We really should not find boobs so attractive. They all pretty much look the same. Possibly it is a visible sign of her femininity. I had a fling with a woman that was a 44F and her figure had a way of turning heads and not just with the guys.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Wow, 44F?

That would make her wear the same shirt size as my gigantor hubby.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Faithful Wife said:


> Wow, 44F?
> 
> That would make her wear the same shirt size as my gigantor hubby.


They were enormous but they strangely fit her physique. 

There is a perception that short guys can't get with tall women. There is some merit to it but she was 5'10 (I am 5'4") and roughly 190 lbs and I had a six month mostly NSA relationship. I never thought that I stood a chance (being short and all) so I never flirted or made any advances. She would occasionally wear silky bras and panties to work. I have to say that she looked ever so hot in them.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Well dang...first I thought I was envious of the DDD's, now I have to be envious of F's? Holy boobies, batman!


----------



## DesertRat1978

Faithful Wife said:


> Well dang...first I thought I was envious of the DDD's, now I have to be envious of F's? Holy boobies, batman!


Well, you would definitely not be envious of the cost of her bras. $50 and up for each one.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Even mine cost that much...so I'm used to that part.

What I likely wouldn't be envious of is the back-ache.


----------



## diwali123

My h got the snip when he was with his ex wife. I love it.


----------



## yeah_right

ChargingCharlie said:


> From what I've seen (and this is admittedly a small sample size), well-endowed women have very high sex drives. Old GF of mine is a D cup, and we hit it all the time. Wife's best friend has to be DD, and she's the horniest person that I know. She and her husband probably have sex over 300 times/year.


Guilty as charged...


----------



## DesertRat1978

Faithful Wife said:


> Even mine cost that much...so I'm used to that part.
> 
> What I likely wouldn't be envious of is the back-ache.


She did not have back ache yet but she was only 30 at this time. I am predicting that she has developed this issue by now. not to give TMI but she was not as sensitive as other women in that area so that was one drawback.


----------



## diwali123

I'm a D right now. I used to feel so uncomfortable when men stared. 
Now that I'm older I don't care. My boss looked down my shirt real quick and I just thought "well maybe I won't get laid off first."


----------



## hambone

Because playing with them makes girls legs fly apart!!!


----------



## hambone

diwali123 said:


> I'm a D right now. I used to feel so uncomfortable when men stared.
> Now that I'm older I don't care. My boss looked down my shirt real quick and I just thought "well maybe I won't get laid off first."


Have you seen the cartoon where the mature buck is talking to two doe... And both of the does are staring at his antlers... with those big ole doe eyes?

And the buck deer says, "down her girls... eyes down here!!!"


----------



## samyeagar

diwali123 said:


> My h got the snip when he was with his ex wife. I love it.


I got snipped when I was with my ex wife...best thing I took away from that marriage


----------



## RedRose14

diwali123 said:


> I'm a D right now. I used to feel so uncomfortable when men stared.
> Now that I'm older I don't care. My boss looked down my shirt real quick and I just thought "well maybe I won't get laid off first."


I'm a 32C Diwali and when my boss looks down my blouse it's usually because I've dribbled my lunch down myself


----------



## DesertRat1978

This woman that I speak of with the very large breasts also was supremely confident. She knew that the men were staring but acting like she could not care less. She was slightly overweight but she was not shy about wearing slightly revealing clothing.


----------



## diwali123

samyeagar said:


> I got snipped when I was with my ex wife...best thing I took away from that marriage


Well I think she knew she wanted out and wanted to make sure that he couldn't have any more kids. But it worked out.


----------



## hambone

My wife was a 32 D in the 9th grade.

32 double D by 12th grade.

At one time, she was an M.

Post hysterectomy, I think she has lost a couple of letters.


She was very embarrassed all the way through school. Walked with her shoulders forward... sort of hunched over.


----------



## DesertRat1978

"M", Wow! I like boobs but that might be too much.


----------



## diwali123

tyler1978 said:


> This woman that I speak of with the very large breasts also was supremely confident. She knew that the men were staring but acting like she could not care less. She was slightly overweight but she was not shy about wearing slightly revealing clothing.


Are you stalking me!??? Lol


----------



## DesertRat1978

diwali123 said:


> Are you stalking me!??? Lol


There is something immensely attractive about a confident woman. Instead of being embarrassed about her very large breasts, she just went about her day as if they were not there. If that describes you, then I am sure that you have had a few men on your trail. Your husband being one of them at some time, I presume.


----------



## diwali123

tyler1978 said:


> There is something immensely attractive about a confident woman. Instead of being embarrassed about her very large breasts, she just went about her day as if they were not there. If that describes you, then I am sure that you have had a few men on your trail. Your husband being one of them at some time, I presume.


Well I don't know if D is very large. Lol. 
I guess since I was like an F during breasts feeding for over a year it doesn't seem that they are that big now. 

But I have to ask, what did you expect her to do? Acting as if they aren't there? Is she supposed to walk around foundling them and talking about them? Lol


----------



## DesertRat1978

diwali123 said:


> Well I don't know if D is very large. Lol.
> I guess since I was like an F during breasts feeding for over a year it doesn't seem that they are that big now.
> 
> But I have to ask, what did you expect her to do? Acting as if they aren't there? Is she supposed to walk around foundling them and talking about them? Lol


It was very apparent that a lot of the male staff were staring at her. She never complained about this. Also, she made no attempt to make them less noticeable. Some women would be embarrassed. She seemed to flaunt them just a bit. I am not sure if this was because she was confident or wanted to torment the many men at our job.

I have heard women complain about this. I work in an office now that is 99% female so I hear plenty of it.


----------



## diwali123

tyler1978 said:


> It was very apparent that a lot of the male staff were staring at her. She never complained about this. Also, she made no attempt to make them less noticeable. Some women would be embarrassed. She seemed to flaunt them just a bit. I am not sure if this was because she was confident or wanted to torment the many men at our job.
> 
> I have heard women complain about this. I work in an office now that is 99% female so I hear plenty of it.


She probably spent a lot of money on them.


----------



## DesertRat1978

diwali123 said:


> She probably spent a lot of money on them.


She may have, I do not know. All I know is that they were very large. Her confident and edgy manner along with them had a way of making the men drool all over themselves.


----------



## diwali123

tyler1978 said:


> She may have, I do not know. All I know is that they were very large. Her confident and edgy manner along with them had a way of making the men drool all over themselves.


The women complained about her?


----------



## DesertRat1978

diwali123 said:


> The women complained about her?


Some did, yes. There are few better havens for gossip than a call center. I wonder if some of their jealousy and complaining was rooted in the fact that she was 30 and most of our female agents were 18-20. The media tells you that younger women are inherently more attractive and so how was this older woman getting all of the attention.


----------



## I Notice The Details

,,,because they sway in unison under a sun dress. I LOVE it when my wife and I go out on date night and she "forgets" her bra!


----------



## Nsweet

Not all men are into breasts. Sure I'll look, but it doesn't do much for me. It's like turning your head to see another Starbucks is now open. You don't need to glare to know what's in there.


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, give me sexy long legs anyday! Screw bewbies!


----------



## I Notice The Details

RandomDude does have a good point. Beautiful legs can be sooooo sexy. Besides, it is 1000 times better to get between a beautiful pair of legs than to get between a beautiful pair of breasts!  Just this Texan's opinion.


----------



## hambone

I Notice The Details said:


> RandomDude does have a good point. Beautiful legs can be sooooo sexy. Besides, it is 1000 times better to get between a beautiful pair of legs than to get between a beautiful pair of breasts!  Just this Texan's opinion.


Yeah, but I find that if I play with their breast... their legs will often fly apart.


----------



## I Notice The Details

hambone said:


> Yeah, but I find that if I play with their breast... their legs will often fly apart.


:rofl: Funny, I have noticed the same thing. :rofl:


----------



## golf4ever

i'm not a boob guy at all. always have been a ass and leg guy. nothing better in this world too stare at. lol


----------



## samyeagar

I was musing out loud with my STBW yesterday...am I an ass man, leg man, breast man...and came to the conclusion that it all depends on what part of her I am looking at at the moment 

We were watching the game last night, and she said if we watch it in the bedroom rather than the living room, she'd show me her boobs on every commercial break...I did some watching in the bedroom...among other things


----------



## I Notice The Details

samyeagar said:


> I was musing out loud with my STBW yesterday...am I an ass man, leg man, breast man...and came to the conclusion that it all depends on what part of her I am looking at at the moment
> 
> We were watching the game last night, and she said if we watch it in the bedroom rather than the living room, she'd show me her boobs on every commercial break...I did some watching in the bedroom...among other things


So....did you "score" during the game?


----------



## Nsweet

*Q: Why do guys find boobs so attractive?*

*A:* Psychostick - Because Boobs [OFFICIAL] - A boob song - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details

My wife loves when I kiss her neck....and I have NO idea why boobs are so attractive.... 

No idea at all....


----------



## Marriedand40

Every guy I know loves breasts, we can't help it. It's the way we are wired.

When a woman has cleavage showing, we'll all comment on how hot and feminine it looks.

I think for me, if you have a woman with a beautiful butt who looks amazing in a thong, then your a butt man.

If you're with a woman with beautiful legs who look amazing in a dress and heels, then you're a leg man

I haven't been with alot of women but since I am skinny (170 lbs) I have always had the heavier, bigger boned women attracted to me and most of them were well endowed so in those cases I was a breast man.

I always found once you have feelings for somebody, then their better features becomes your favourites.


----------



## larry.gray




----------



## hawx20

I love a pair of sexy legs and ass first. Nothing gets me going faster than legs. However, boobs are awesome too. Its just hardwired into us i guess.

I'd rather have sex legs/ass and smaller boobs than huge boobs and ugly legs/no ass.


----------



## hotsthrnmess

It's kind of weird to me that the term "well-endowed" means bigger breasts. So, am I "unwell-endowed", then if I'm a B cup? 

I'm a straight lady, so I guess I can't really answer the question but I love boobs myself.


----------



## Sandfly

Why do women find money so attractive?


----------



## RandomDude

Sandfly said:


> Why do women find money so attractive?


That's because...

... Diamonds are a girl's best friend


----------



## hambone

A cut on the chin can be... so detrimental

but a razor is a man's best friend!


----------



## alphaomega

Mmm. Boobs....

Ladies....you have it all! Guys are your slaves...


----------



## manticore

I prefer ar$e, and according to scientifics is because it means healthy babies.


----------



## soulseer

Sandfly said:


> Why do women find money so attractive?


Ouch! Haha its the needs of the various sexes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sh987

I get a kick out of a thread, at this stage of human history, which ponders why men love boobs so much.

Because: boobs.


----------



## DesertRat1978

Boobs are one of the more visible aspects of a woman's body. Some say hips are. Men are visual creatures and so what is more attractive than the most visible aspect of her femininity.


----------



## Gomerpyle

sh987 said:


> I get a kick out of a thread, at this stage of human history, which ponders why men love boobs so much.


If a man "complains" about people looking at his Porsche, his fifty million dollar mansion, private jet, etc. then what is he really doing?


----------



## over20

I have been watching this thread for a while. I am a very large breasted woman...38 FF. My Dh loves it but of course I am sometimes shy about them. 

On that note I do love breasts. I like to stare at females that have really large breasts like me. Breasts are very intoxicating, even to a hetero female. Hope that's not TMI


----------



## omgitselaine

over20 said:


> I have been watching this thread for a while. I am a very large breasted woman...38 FF. My Dh loves it but of course I am sometimes shy about them.
> 
> On that note I do love breasts. I like to stare at females that have really large breasts like me. Breasts are very intoxicating, even to a hetero female. Hope that's not TMI


Not for nothing but i feel the same way ..... though i dont stare  at least i hope im not to obvious when i do haa !?! 

Im very small with 36B's  so when i do see a umm "larger" woman i do notice and often quite envious but such is life  ?


----------



## samyeagar

My STBW has 36B's and it works out perfect because my hands just happen to be 36B's as well


----------



## larry.gray

A cups are great.

Why? Because A cup women won't buy A cup tops. Self conscious I guess. They wear tops way to big, and when they bend over, PEEK-A-BOO. Just happened at the pool last night when I was going to do my laps....


----------



## samyeagar

larry.gray said:


> A cups are great.
> 
> Why? Because A cup women won't buy A cup tops. Self conscious I guess. They wear tops way to big, and when they bend over, PEEK-A-BOO. Just happened at the pool last night when I was going to do my laps....


And a lot of them don't wear bra's


----------



## omgitselaine

larry.gray said:


> A cups are great.
> 
> Why? Because A cup women won't buy A cup tops. Self conscious I guess. They wear tops way to big, and when they bend over, PEEK-A-BOO. Just happened at the pool last night when I was going to do my laps....





samyeagar said:


> And a lot of them don't wear bra's


Guilty as charged ....... bluushing here !!!! Have had done this a few times but only if the guy peeking was umm cute


----------



## larry.gray

omgitselaine said:


> Guilty as charged ....... bluushing here !!!! Have had done this a few times but only if the guy peeking was umm cute


I don't think I'm cute, but I don't get caught. I sneak peeks like women do.


----------



## samyeagar

larry.gray said:


> I don't think I'm cute, but I don't get caught. I sneak peeks like women do.


HA! I don't need to sneak peaks...my STBW just popped in from the other room and flashed me hers


----------



## I Notice The Details

larry.gray said:


> A cups are great.
> 
> Why? Because A cup women won't buy A cup tops. Self conscious I guess. They wear tops way to big, and when they bend over, PEEK-A-BOO. Just happened at the pool last night when I was going to do my laps....


That brought back a great memory for me! When I was in 7th grade, we went to see my Aunt up North. She asked my brother and I to wash her car and brought out a bucket and some wash rags into the back yard. We stood there and watched as she bent over and filled the bucket from the water hose. She was braless and it was our first time to see REAL BOOBS!!!!!!! This incredible view lasted about 30 seconds, and it was AWESOME. 
We thought we died and had gone to heaven. 

She instantly became our favorite aunt on that trip. I always wanted to share that story with her but never have had the guts to. 

My brother and I talked about it for years.


----------



## BeachGuy

Not all men are obsessed with boobs. I'm not. Don't get me wrong, I love them but it's not a priority by any means. In fact, I don't like big boobs. That said....give me an opportunity to get a sneak-peek and I'll take it. If a woman is wearing a revealing top out in public than I take that as permission to look. Just know if you choose to show them then you're showing them to everyone. Not just the cute guys. Lol

Getting a sneak-peek is just a guy thing. It's a bit childish but hey....we're guys. It's like we're seeing something we're not supposed to. Which makes it all the better. Although if a woman catches me looking, then I feel bad. Blatant staring is against the man-code.


----------



## larry.gray

I'm far from obsessed over boobs also. I love them, will look at them, but that's far from what I like the most.

For me the hottest thing is the hourglass shape of a well curved, in shape woman. But given sneak peaks of tatas come far more often than seeing a naked shapely women I take what I get.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Boobs do get noticed, but beautifully toned legs still drive me crazy!


----------



## NewHubs

I'm with Notice...I love a nice pair of legs gently wrapped around me...hmmm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray

Hmm, I thinking a LOT more about what that right arm is blocking than her legs....


----------



## I Notice The Details

I AM a leg man....no question....but...


----------



## I Notice The Details

Wow!


----------



## over20

I Notice The Details said:


> Wow!


She is hot!! 

IDK though, lot's of us ladies have very pretty cleavage and think nothing of it..

Is cleavage really that sexy?? I just always thought is was about the visual of the whole breast and nipple?:scratchhead::scratchhead:


----------



## I Notice The Details

over20 said:


> She is hot!!
> 
> IDK though, lot's of us ladies have very pretty cleavage and think nothing of it..
> 
> Is cleavage really that sexy?? I just always thought is was about the visual of the whole breast and nipple?:scratchhead::scratchhead:


:iagree: Over20

It is about the whole breast and especially the slight hint of a nipple showing that is sexy for me. Also, that sexy sway under something loose, like a sundress or silk top, that always catches my eye. You are right.


----------



## Vorlon

I'm a butt guy because if that part is tight and firm then the rest is usually good. 

Having said that I can appreciate a good pair. I love the female form if it is well taken care of so that goes for the boobs as well. 

Oh and they can be fun to play with too since they look good, feel nice and can give pleasure form my attentions. Win Win in my book.


----------



## ChargingCharlie

2ntnuf said:


> Maybe I'm an unusual man. I've always found a little cleavage to be quite sexy. It's, for me, and enticement that gets my attention. I have to wonder for a second, "What's under there?"
> 
> I think cleavage is alluring and sexy. There is a balance, whereby, a woman can show too much or too little, well, at least for me anyway. In that image, it's sexy because it's very enticing in a home setting. When in public, for me anyway, a little less would be in order. In my opinion, a woman can show a little cleavage and be sexy without over doing it. It's like showing that there is a wilder, sexy side to her, but for me, there is a line that can be crossed that will draw too much attention and be inappropriate. That's a fine line, but women seem to have a pretty good handle on it.


My assistant is good at this. She's an attractive woman in her early 30's, and sometimes she wears something a little revealing, but not too much so, and nothing inappropriate. Yesterday she wore a sweater showing a little bit of cleavage and a pair of leggings, and I thought she looked great If neither of us were married........


----------



## I Notice The Details

Leggings drive me crazy. I love when women wear them.


----------



## Pault

Boobs for men are hard coded. its like the issue with the 
vag!na. Guys spend nine months trying to get out of one and once out they spend the rest of their lives trying to get in one. !!!!!


----------



## ChargingCharlie

I Notice The Details said:


> Leggings drive me crazy. I love when women wear them.


Yep, she looked real good. Tried like hell not to catch a glance at her cleavage when she was talking to me, and when she walked away in those leggings, well, damn...


----------



## keeper63

2ntnuf said:


> No idea............



The cleavage certainly is sexy, but I can't help staring at her eyes...


----------



## doubletrouble

She's wearing contacts, or it was photoshopped.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Contacts for sure.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Just when I finish looking at one of my wife's gorgeous nude breasts....the other one is there just waiting to be admired. :rofl:

It is nice that her beautiful body "curves" come in twos....


----------



## pinotnoir

2ntnuf said:


> I've always found a little cleavage to be quite sexy. It's, for me, and enticement that gets my attention. I have to wonder for a second, "What's under there?"


:iagree:


----------



## theroad

2ntnuf said:


> No idea............





over20 said:


> She is hot!!
> 
> IDK though, lot's of us ladies have very pretty cleavage and think nothing of it..
> 
> Is cleavage really that sexy?? I just always thought is was about the visual of the whole breast and nipple?:scratchhead::scratchhead:


The cleavage is part of the viewing experience. That girl in the photo has a very beautiful front porch. Though that same woman would still be just as pretty whether her cup size was an A, B, C, or D.


----------



## theroad

I Notice The Details said:


> Contacts for sure.


No, they look real to me. Oh you meant look up there.


----------



## keeper63

Wifee and son both have eyes almost the same color blue as the young lady in the picture, and their eyes are most certainly real. I do agree that they these have probably been photochopped, like most commercial images of females are nowadays.


----------



## Refuse to be played

Why are boobs so attractive?

Well what else am I suppose to motorboat? :scratchhead:


----------



## AiMom

It's intriguing to them because they don't have them?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

I prefer B's actually. I like small women, and small women usually come with small breasts. Anything bigger than C is a mild turn off for me. I'm more interested in slender, athletic-ish, with a nice legs and hips/waist ratio.

I'm not even a breast gawker unless I get a peak down a shirt or something. My focus goes right to the waist and then follows that V line down from her hips to glory and then down her legs.

The right shape is completely mesmerizing to me.


----------



## DesertRat1978

I think big boobs on a woman are like flashy rims on a car or a spoiler. They are the most visible sign of one's femininity or excess as it pertains to the car. Just like some guys do not like muscle cars, some do not like D cups.


----------



## OnTheRocks

I used to think I liked C cups best (natural or enhanced), but my current GF has the biggest boobs (34DD, natural!) of anyone I've been with, and I gotta say, I really like em. They aren't what I'd call perky without a bra on, but they're awesome to play with and MAN she looks great in a LBD. 

It's also kinda fun to bring her around my vain, 9-yrs-older exW, with her bolt-ons that look pretty good in a bra, but almost warrant a malpractice suit when they come out for some air. 

GF is petite otherwise, and said she used to not be this big in the chest, but some type of BC she was on several years ago caused some very pleasant side-effects.


----------



## I Notice The Details

OnTheRocks....what does LBD stand for?


----------



## OnTheRocks

Little Black Dress


----------



## I Notice The Details

Thanks. LBD's are sexy!

By the way....we men have to spend extra time looking at and appreciating your breasts because you have TWO of them. By the time we are done looking at one of your beauties, the next one is there just hanging there....begging for our attention too.


----------



## Created2Write

I'm glad my husband likes my breasts. They're not small, that's for sure, so it makes running extremely difficult. :/ lol I know I like my breasts. Always have. 

We're going to his company's casino night in a couple of weeks, and I intend to...uh...ahem..."distract" the competition.  Hopefully I'll win enough, DH and I can get a room at the hotel.


----------



## samyeagar

I'd been meaning to post this one...

The Fugs - Boobs a Lot - YouTube


----------



## I Notice The Details

I have NO idea why we notice beautiful boobs when watching TV....


----------



## larry.gray

Every time this thread gets bumped back up, I collect more likes. It's the thread that never stops giving.


----------



## Wolf1974

Refuse to be played said:


> Why are boobs so attractive?
> 
> Well what else am I suppose to motorboat? :scratchhead:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details

Why do guys find boobs so attractive? Because women like to be noticed....My wife just told me seconds ago...."I like that you notice when I "forget" my bra"...I love when she does this for me in public.


----------



## larry.gray




----------



## theroad

larry.gray said:


>


That is 100% true.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Just when you have seen one boob in all of its glory and beauty....there is another one....just hanging around....waiting to seize your attention and desire! 

They are incredible!


----------



## Stonewall

because we dont have them!

On a breast side note:

I once saw a commercial for a local bakery; their tag line was "for the best in bread" 

Well the alleged baker in the ad was a pretty blonde with a v cut Tee and probably a small D cup in a suicide push up. The gentlemen begins the commercial with the tag line and for just a split second you can see his focus is on her cleavage. he proceeds to screw up the tag line by saying "for the breast in bed". That was so very classic that I about pissed my pants I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Mr The Other

We like boobs because they are made of boobs and boobs could not be made of anything better.


----------



## RedRose14

Hubby and I have been watching Da Vinci's Demons On Demand, and there are lots of natural, perky boobs on display, which is very refreshing, seeing natural real ones rather than fake ones, and they are small too. It's a period drama, so it would be totally unrealistic to have silicon boobs all over the place.

Anyhow, it just reminds us that small ones are actually very very nice


----------



## Fozzy

Boobs. Once you've seen one......you want to see all the rest of them.


----------



## omgitselaine

Not for nothing but ummmmm ............. what's there NOT to like about boobs


----------



## DoF

Why do we drive on parkways and park in the driveways?

Because we do.


----------



## WhiteRaven

*why do guys find boobs so attractive?*

I'll start thinking about this question the moment I can stop staring at them.


----------



## chillymorn

why not?


----------



## Lon

The title of this thread should be changed to just "boobs are attractive"


----------



## theroad

RedRose14 said:


> Hubby and I have been watching Da Vinci's Demons On Demand, and there are lots of natural, perky boobs on display, which is very refreshing, seeing natural real ones rather than fake ones, and they are small too. It's a period drama, so it would be totally unrealistic to have silicon boobs all over the place.
> 
> Anyhow, it just reminds us that small ones are actually very very nice


It has always been about the shape before size.

Hence the saying was born: quality over quantity.

However when both are present that is a tough pair to beat.

Though it does reach a point where quantity can get out of hand.

Hence another saying was born: Less is more.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Boobs are beautiful, no doubt...but whatever you do, don't look at the Legs thread in the Men's Clubhouse. :smthumbup:

It isn't fair that women have SO MANY WAYS to drive us Men crazy!


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



I Notice The Details said:


> Boobs are beautiful, no doubt...but whatever you do, don't look at the Legs thread in the Men's Clubhouse. :smthumbup:
> 
> It isn't fair that women have SO MANY WAYS to drive us Men crazy!


You bet we do and it's the smart woman who knows how to use this to her ummmmm advantage ahem ahem


----------



## I Notice The Details

Elaine....you are sooooo right about that.


----------



## soulseer

nature designed female bodies to attract men , its not rocket science
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

Why do women get off on shoes?

I saw a chick at Nieman Marcus having a fvcking orgasm over a pair of pumps a few weeks back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## omgitselaine

bandit.45 said:


> Why do women get off on shoes?
> 
> I saw a chick at Nieman Marcus having a fvcking orgasm over a pair of pumps a few weeks back.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG ..... I am sooooo embarrassed !! I was hoping no one noticed what had happened to me ahem ahem !?!?

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## bandit.45

All I'm saying is that such questions are pointless. 

Ladies if your man loves your tits, be thankful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TikiKeen

My man hasn't seen mine in nearly a month, so I love them on his behalf.

Frequently.


----------



## WyshIknew

theroad said:


> Though it does reach a point where quantity can get out of hand.




Ba da Boom tish!


----------



## Whip Morgan

A website I frequent, the Chive, has a category of pictures simply entitled "I like girls because squishy."

Sometimes boobs are so great that we can barely form a sentence on why we love them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug

Ummm, I love the entire female body.

Could be her face, beautiful smile. eyes, eye lashes, hairstyle.

Could be her soft hands.

Her sexy breasts.

Nice bum.

Legs, calves and especially her feet.


"All parts" of a woman are soft and sexy to me.:smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug

omgitselaine said:


> OMG ..... I am sooooo embarrassed !! I was hoping no one noticed what had happened to me ahem ahem !?!?
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_



I love those bad girl sexy high heel black laced shoes.....VERY nice.:whip::smthumbup:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/member...e-being-bad-girl-i-know-id-do-well-these.html


----------



## samyeagar

It was brought to my attention just yesterday that I do not grab, grope, fondle, or otherwise touch her breasts nearly enough for her liking. I shall work to improve on this.


----------



## I Notice The Details

samyeagar said:


> It was brought to my attention just yesterday that I do not grab, grope, fondle, or otherwise touch her breasts nearly enough for her liking. I shall work to improve on this.


I bet you couldn't stop smiling during that incredible conversation!


----------



## hawx20

soulseer said:


> nature designed female bodies to attract men , its not rocket science
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah lucky for us guys that women arent so much visual creatures as men are. I mean, perfectly toned male and female bodies are incredible.

However, very few men have perfectly toned bodies. The average male body is not that attractive. The average female body is.

The legs, the butt, the boobs, hair, face, lower back, neck....what part of the female body isnt attractive to a guy?


----------



## omgitselaine

CuddleBug said:


> I love those bad girl sexy high heel black laced shoes.....VERY nice.:whip::smthumbup:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/member...e-being-bad-girl-i-know-id-do-well-these.html


Ummm .............. bad girl ??? WHoooooo moi  ???

Glad you .... liked


----------



## CuddleBug

omgitselaine said:


> Ummm .............. bad girl ??? WHoooooo moi  ???
> 
> Glad you .... liked



Yes, definitely like.

Are those the baddest shoes you've ever worn?


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: why do guys find boobs so attractive?*



CuddleBug said:


> Yes, definitely like.
> 
> Are those the baddest shoes you've ever worn?


Nope I have one other " bad ass " shoe that tops that one IMHO


----------



## I Notice The Details

omgitselaine said:


> Nope I have one other " bad ass " shoe that tops that one IMHO


Well....pictures??????


----------



## Faithful Wife

samyeagar said:


> It was brought to my attention just yesterday that I do not grab, grope, fondle, or otherwise touch her breasts nearly enough for her liking. I shall work to improve on this.


FFS get ON that sh*t, sam!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Faithful Wife said:


> FFS get ON that sh*t, sam!


Exactly....Sam....you need to get to it! 

Listen to Faithful Wife. Do it now! :smthumbup:

PS: there are two boobs, so spend double the time.


----------



## bandit.45

I like boobs when they are dangling above me. Like when it's woman-on- top. You can squeeze them, bat at them, stick your face in between them and flubber back and forth , massage them, cup them.... Loads of fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld

Oh, stop already, bandit. Dh isn't here.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Yes bandit, that is true about the dangling part for sure. But when she is leaning over the bathroom counter...putting on makeup in the morning....nude...and they are just hanging there...waiting to be kissed....OMG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## over20

Do you mean CFM"S?


----------



## I Notice The Details

What is CFM's?


----------



## Faithful Wife

I love Russ Meyers' movies. Google him if you don't know him. He was the king of boob movies. His earlier movies had a complicated script, almost always involving murderous big breasted women and men who had ED issues (this was starting in the late 50's and early 60's). They were actually pretty good, and he has a cult following of those movies.

Then in the 70's, he started getting into more porny style movies, but still with curiously complicated plot lines and always HUGE breasted women. Those movies have their own cult following.

And then by the 80's he made a few movies that didn't even bother having a plot, they are basically just him following around big breasted women while rolling film. We just watched the movie Pandora Peaks recently...wow, what a boob fest. Gotta hand it to Russ, he made just enough from his movies to live a good lifestyle in Hollywood and then keep funding his own projects. His body of work is a testament to large breasts in art. I love all of his movies I have seen.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0299079/

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000540/?ref_=fn_al_nm_1


----------



## I Notice The Details

Someone told me that The Man Show always ended with beautiful ladies jumping on trampolines. I don't know how I would know that fact....but it is sometimes quite impressive.


----------



## over20

I Notice The Details said:


> What is CFM's?


Come fxck me heels....


----------



## WyshIknew

bandit.45 said:


> I like boobs when they are dangling above me. Like when it's woman-on- top. You can squeeze them, bat at them, stick your face in between them and flubber back and forth , massage them, cup them.... Loads of fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG yes. Double yes, or just run your thumbs across her nipples and feel her bounce up and down even harder.


----------



## GusPolinski

Kinda late to the party here but, with regard to the title of the thread, I sort of feel like this is a trick question...?!?


----------



## CuddleBug

omgitselaine said:


> Nope I have one other " bad ass " shoe that tops that one IMHO



Some pic(s) would be nice.......


----------



## larry.gray

bandit.45 said:


> I like boobs when they are dangling above me. Like when it's woman-on- top. You can squeeze them, bat at them, stick your face in between them and flubber back and forth , massage them, cup them.... Loads of fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And if she's got big enough ones, you can push them together and lick both nipples at once 

If you hear the line "more than a handful is a waste" then you explain this trick to them.


----------



## Entropy3000

bandit.45 said:


> I like boobs when they are dangling above me. Like when it's woman-on- top. You can squeeze them, bat at them, stick your face in between them and flubber back and forth , massage them, cup them.... Loads of fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cowgirl!!! Oh yeah!!!

:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I am sure I posted on this already but I like a wide variety of sizes and shapes. But breasts are part of the package. Watching a braless woman walk in a loose shirt is mezmerizing. Prominent nipples are freaking awesome. Pendulous breasts are veru nice, but smaller breasts are just fine as well. Yes there is pure sexuallity involved here but honestly, to me it is about the woman. Her breasts are attached to her. So if I like / love her I will like / love her breasts. But I like the whole package. I am easily an @$$ and leg man. Sigh. I guess I just like women.


----------



## omgitselaine

I Notice The Details said:


> Well....pictures??????





CuddleBug said:


> Some pic(s) would be nice.......


They're my favorite pair of " CFM Heels " and yesss it works each and every time I've had them on  Not so sure about pictures soooooo you guys are gonna just have to trust me on this one ahem ahem !!


----------



## vellocet

larry.gray said:


> A freaken'men. Really? I see it all the freaking time.
> 
> "I wana have only HOT men look at me, how dare an ugly/old/fat one look my way when I show off my wares."


It reminds me of the thread where 2 men could give a woman the exact same glance, but based on the man's attractiveness, only one was a creep...even though they both could have behaved the exact same way.

Reminds me of this --> LiveLeak.com - Excellent Training film on sexual harassment,(Staring NFL QB Tom Brady)


----------



## CuddleBug

omgitselaine said:


> They're my favorite pair of " CFM Heels " and yesss it works each and every time I've had them on  Not so sure about pictures soooooo you guys are gonna just have to trust me on this one ahem ahem !!



Please take a few pics for us.....


----------



## vellocet

> why do guys find boobs so attractive?


we

just

do


----------



## GusPolinski

LOL


----------



## I Notice The Details

Isn't this guy a little old for this lady?


----------



## struggle

I Notice The Details said:


> Isn't this guy a little old for this lady?


Side boob!! ^^^^


----------



## vellocet

I Notice The Details said:


> Isn't this guy a little old for this lady?


Not to her, if he has the right bank balance.


----------



## Happyfamily

vellocet said:


> Not to her, if he has the right bank balance.


And he better. Because if you want me to raise kids and put my career on hold then show me the money.


----------



## vellocet

Happyfamily said:


> And he better. Because if you want me to raise kids and put my career on hold then show me the money.


So don't put your career on hold. Real simple.


----------



## Lon

It's like only the women can raise kids or something. When a rich guy like that goes for a hot girl like that, children is not what he is thinking, unless it's cheaper and easier to tap that. Otherwise I'm sure he wouldn't mind paying for het birth control pills.


----------



## over20

Lon said:


> It's like only the women can raise kids or something. When a rich guy like that goes for a hot girl like that, children is not what he is thinking, unless it's cheaper and easier to tap that. Otherwise I'm sure he wouldn't mind paying for het birth control pills.


Makes me think of poor (well he's not poor) Paul McCartney. How his second wife had his baby and then drug him through the ringer financially....poor Paul


----------



## Lon

Like Paul McCartney was spending his days child rearing.


----------



## Omego

vellocet said:


> Not to her, if he has the right bank balance.


I think it's Salman Rushdie right? He's a brilliant writer. Money is not necessarily the issue.


----------



## Omego

I Notice The Details said:


> Pros and Cons of Jack Nicholson:


It's a shame he let himself run to fat like that.....


----------



## vellocet

Omego said:


> I think it's Salman Rushdie right? He's a brilliant writer. Money is not necessarily the issue.


Yes.....it is


----------



## GusPolinski

LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7K5bsj7mk


----------



## Omego

GusPolinski said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7K5bsj7mk


 Excellent!


----------



## Hello_Im_Maddie

Im a woman and I love boobs! What's not to love? They're soft, squishy, warm, cuddly, bouncy. Plus they are erogenous zones, which is a turn on to play with.

Ever touch a toy or object that was squishy and couldnt help gripping it over and over again? 

Boobs are like that but with sexual excitement added in.

They are beautiful and expressive of a female's sexuality and excitement. Nipples are like dials you just want to tweak.


----------



## marry458

I want someone to accompany me


----------



## over20

You totally cracked me up...hubs will sometimes grab my nipples and say tune in Tokyo...from the 16 candles movie.....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

GusPolinski said:


> LOL
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF7K5bsj7mk


This is freaking awesome. "I'm paying it forward ..." :rofl:

I feel the same way. If you are going to expose them I may decide to look at them. I do NOT stare but I may look. I am very careful NOT to disresepct my wife. Of course she is the one pointing out these women to me. 

So which guy was more Alpha?


----------



## Q tip

Why? Because they are there...


----------



## bkaydezz

Omego said:


> Excellent!


HAAAAAAAAAA! :smthumbup:


----------



## 2ntnuf

Even the word, "boobs", is childishly attractive and makes me want to giggle like a boy in puberty when I read, say, think or hear it. Maybe I'm just a kid, at heart?


----------



## rosechar

Hi new_step_mum

I was wondering if you still wear panties to play tennis in? I am sorry guys are checking your boobs out!! But you sound very attractive!!


----------



## Mr The Other

And yet, still there are no pictures.


----------



## Amplexor

Mr The Other said:


> And yet, still there are no pictures.


----------



## Mr The Other

Amplexor said:


>


Pah! And twice Pah!


----------



## NobodySpecial

My husband came on the board to see what the deal was. Of course, he saw this thread first. We both said, in unison, "Because, boobies! Duh!"


----------



## ocotillo

NobodySpecial said:


> My husband came on the board to see what the deal was. Of course, he saw this thread first. We both said, in unison, "Because, boobies!
> Duh!"


LOL - It is kinda like the, "Explaining color to a blind man" paradox. 

Knowing it and putting it into words are two different things....


----------



## SamuraiJack

One word...cleavage.


----------



## just got it 55

Did I tell you about the worst pair of boobs I ever saw







*They were awesome*


----------



## SpinDaddy

just got it 55 said:


> Did I tell you about the worst pair of boobs I ever saw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They were awesome*


And here’s the thing. I read the first line and IMMEDIATELY scrolled down to see what they looked like.

It is what it is but . . . . hey we’re talking about boobies here.


----------



## chaos

Because your hoping that their owner wants you to play with them, as well as other fun parts of her body.


----------



## WandaJ

OMG, this thread is still alive? are we any wiser now, lol?


----------



## larry.gray

WandaJ said:


> OMG, this thread is still alive? are we any wiser now, lol?


It doesn't matter, we get to talk about boobies!


----------



## ChristianGrey

Because they are attached to a woman, probably?


----------



## DoF

Human nature.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Your lips are like a red ribbon.
They are so lovely when you speak.
Your cheeks are red behind your *veil.
They are like a *pomegranate.
v4 Your neck is like a strong building.
This building stands above the castle that David built.
Your neck is round and smooth.
A thousand *shields hang on it.
All these *shields belong to soldiers.
v5 Your breasts are like two young *gazelles.
A *gazelle can have *twins.
These *twins eat among the flowers.
Your breasts are like these *twins.
v6 I will go to the mountain of *myrrh.
I will go to the hill of *incense.
I will go there until the day begins.
I will go there until the shadows disappear.
v7 You are beautiful, my *dear!
How perfect you are!


----------



## chaos

ChristianGrey said:


> Because they are attached to a woman, probably?



Damn right. It is the woman that makes the boobs not the other way around.


----------



## Middle of Everything

ocotillo said:


> LOL - It is kinda like the, "Explaining color to a blind man" paradox.
> 
> Knowing it and putting it into words are two different things....


Color to a blind man always make me think of Bold as Love by Jimi Hendrix. Believe that was the impetus for the song. One of my favorites.

Boobs? They just are. They are boobs. Therefore they are wonderful. Best way to explain it without sounding pervy.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Pervy? B(o )( o)bs? Nah.


----------



## Age

I am a girl I look I can't help it especially when the ladies clearly want attention wearing such low cut blouses. It is not a pervert thing it is just cause I am a human being and I look at everything around me. I would look if a person was wearing a bucket on their head...lol. These days more and more people wear less clothes. I think breast and the whole body is beautiful it is a gift. Please I don't think it is right for anyone to try to fix other people's problems by getting surgery. If you got breast then you are lucky and should appreciate what has been given to you. If people are purposely wear very little clothes then they should expect a lot of attention from very many people. Just being beautiful will get you lots of attention but nothing wrong with that. Don't you think women look at your hubby or that your hubby isn't looking at other women or their chest area? 

Don't we women look at a hot guy with his biceps and muscles almost popping out of their shirts? Or maybe a guy with nice face or nice eyes it is just what people are attracted to it is not cheating. 


There is a theory behind why men are attracted to breast.
''Larry Young, a professor of psychiatry at Emory University who studies the neurological basis of complex social behaviors, thinks human evolution has harnessed an ancient neural circuit that originally evolved to strengthen the mother-infant bond during breast-feeding, and now uses this brain circuitry to strengthen the bond between couples as well. The result? Men, like babies, love breasts.'' New Theory on Why Men Love Breasts | Breast Evolution


----------



## larry.gray




----------



## wilson

I'd be interested to hear from someone who grew up in an environment where exposed boobs were normal. Perhaps someone who grew up in a family who regularly visited nudist camps or came from a primitive society where it was the norm. I wonder what they would think of boobs? I think a huge part of the eroticism of boobs is that they are kept hidden. It is the reveal of something secret that is a big part of the interest. If boobs weren't kept hidden, would they be as enticing?

I vacationed in France after college and the topless beaches were great. Some of the most beautiful women you've ever seen walking around topless. At first it was enticing, but after a while the allure wore off. It was still nice seeing bare breasts, but they didn't seem as erotic. It was just one of many body parts that were beautiful. 

Back in the days when women were covered from neck to feet, a glimpse of a knee or ankle would be quite erotic. It's not like that now since it's not hidden anymore. I wonder if the same thing would happen with breasts if women going topless was the norm?


----------



## just got it 55

larry.gray said:


> It doesn't matter, we get to talk about boobies!


They are all great with one execption
If they look like











Two fried eggs hangin on a nail


----------



## Cletus

Really, folks, if you have to ask the question you probably wouldn't understand the answer.


----------



## richardsharpe

Good evening all
Boobs don't interest me all that much, and really large ones just look uncomfortable. I like faces, hair, legs....

I think there is a lot of variation.


----------



## 2ntnuf

http://youtu.be/j09uUZyez18


----------



## SamuraiJack

intheory said:


> Great post.
> 
> I have often wished I could stop wearing a bra. If all women did, I do think that eventually men would get used to it and it wouldn't be considered "wrong".


There is nothing "wrong" with going braless.

But...weirdly enough...If anyone is going to mention that someone isnt wearing one it seems to always (nearly) be another woman.


----------



## ConanHub

wilson said:


> I'd be interested to hear from someone who grew up in an environment where exposed boobs were normal. Perhaps someone who grew up in a family who regularly visited nudist camps or came from a primitive society where it was the norm. I wonder what they would think of boobs? I think a huge part of the eroticism of boobs is that they are kept hidden. It is the reveal of something secret that is a big part of the interest. If boobs weren't kept hidden, would they be as enticing?
> 
> I vacationed in France after college and the topless beaches were great. Some of the most beautiful women you've ever seen walking around topless. At first it was enticing, but after a while the allure wore off. It was still nice seeing bare breasts, but they didn't seem as erotic. It was just one of many body parts that were beautiful.
> 
> Back in the days when women were covered from neck to feet, a glimpse of a knee or ankle would be quite erotic. It's not like that now since it's not hidden anymore. I wonder if the same thing would happen with breasts if women going topless was the norm?


Boobs will always be erotic. In societies where nudity is common, a womann's breasts are still off limits except to her SO. Try shaking her boob instead of her hand. Let us know what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## michzz

I'm so glad that an ankle is not erotized in American society.

Think of it. The frozen food section of the supermarket would not be the fun place that it is currently.

I don't think there can ever be as many ankle jokes as there are boob jokes.

Ankle sock sizing would not be something to obsess over so plastic surgeons would be out of work.

The list is endless!


----------



## 2ntnuf

SamuraiJack said:


> There is nothing "wrong" with going braless.
> 
> But...weirdly enough...If anyone is going to mention that someone isnt wearing one it seems to always (nearly) be another woman.


Women don't dress for men. They dress to show up the competition.


----------



## ocotillo

intheory said:


> I have often wished I could stop wearing a bra. If all women did, I do think that eventually men would get used to it and it wouldn't be considered "wrong".


I'm struggling to think of a single man that would object.....


----------



## Miss Taken

I think bra-less only works for women with less than a handful. 

I went bra-less once. It happened to be on a day I also went horseback-riding. OUCH is an understatement once we got into the gallop and my girls had no support! Never again.


----------



## T&T

Miss Taken said:


> I think bra-less only works for women with less than a handful.
> 
> I went bra-less once. It happened to be on a day I also went horseback-riding. OUCH is an understatement once we got into the gallop and my girls had no support! Never again.


Miss Taken...:rofl:


----------



## Cletus

Miss Taken said:


> I think bra-less only works for women with less than a handful.
> 
> I went bra-less once. It happened to be on a day I also went horseback-riding. OUCH is an understatement once we got into the gallop and my girls had no support! Never again.


I hear ya. I went riding one day with my 29 inch inseam and a saddle with the stirrups set to somewhere in the mid 30s. Ouch indeed.


----------



## larry.gray

ocotillo said:


> I'm struggling to think of a single man that would object.....


Her dad.


----------



## 2ntnuf

intheory said:


> In my case; my stepfather couldn't have cared less.
> 
> My H does care. So, yes, I obey the stupid rules and wear a bra when I absolutely have to.


As the father of a daughter, now 28, who was raised by a step-father I did not care for, that first sentence is one of the creeeepiest and anger provoking, step-dad beating enticing, statements I could read.


----------



## 2ntnuf

intheory said:


> When I was about 12 or 13, my mother started stirring the pot and asked my stepfather if he had ever "touched" me or anything like that.
> 
> I know, because she told me she did it. She said he was really angry that she suggested it. I think she was "fishing" to see if I would contradict him.
> 
> He never laid a finger on me. *But, looking back, I can put the pieces together and understand why he became very detached and remote.*
> 
> Sorry, if I accidentally pressed any buttons, 2ntnuf.


Even with a step-daughter of my own in this last marriage, I can relate to that. She was 19 when she moved in, though. She might have been older. She was just a huge partier and didn't do much, but work, go out with friends, get into bad relationships with boys/men, and come home long after the bars closed, driving twenty miles or more one way. I remember holding x2 at night while she cried because she was so afraid of what was happening. It didn't help that step d would tell stories about what happened, including ecstasy and other things which x2 had little control to stop. I wanted sd out, badly. 

But, the trigger, yes, it did trigger me. Whether my daughter is truly bio or not, it was something that kept me up at night. I cried alone in bed many nights worrying about my kids. I even had a semi-anonymoous phone call that this guy x1 was with did something to his children, which I really doubt was anything other than an angry ex of his. The thing is, he did lose contact/custody with them. It didn't help me to sleep. It did help me to drink. 

I think there is a point where you just realize she isn't a little girl anymore and she had a mind of her own. You just let go and love her for who she is and not the false princess you see with your mind's eyes. That's when they really are grown up and you can sleep once again. 

Thanks for that. 

By the way, B(o )( o)bs I think was the topic. Sorry for the TJ everyone. Thanks for your patience. Love those boobies. Big or small, they are wonderful Bras are like the wrapping on a Christmas present. It's frustrating to get it off, but it's worth every bit of the effort, and more. 

Braless? I think there are times when it is fine. Yeah, some guys will be pigs, but those pigs will be there anyway. The '70s had a lot of women going braless and it just went like you described. Most just quickly got used to it and stole glances when they could without being pigs. Others were just pigs, not unlike today. Husbands did not care for that as much. Boyfriends who were more open and forward thinking didn't care, until they got married. Ha!  Guess none of that is a surprise? 

It's your choice ladies. No one is going to force you. You just have to compete with the competition.


----------



## Miss Taken

intheory said:


> When I was about 12 or 13, my mother started stirring the pot and asked my stepfather if he had ever "touched" me or anything like that.
> 
> I know, because she told me she did it. She said he was really angry that she suggested it. I think she was "fishing" to see if I would contradict him.
> 
> He never laid a finger on me. But, looking back, I can put the pieces together and understand why he became very detached and remote.
> 
> Sorry, if I accidentally pressed any buttons, 2ntnuf.


That sucks for both of you. To be falsely accused on one side, to be seemingly rejected on the other. Sorry to read this happened.


----------



## Anonymous07

Miss Taken said:


> I think bra-less only works for women with less than a handful.
> 
> I went bra-less once. It happened to be on a day I also went horseback-riding. OUCH is an understatement once we got into the gallop and my girls had no support! Never again.


I have small boobs(32 B or C), but hate going bra-less unless I'm just hanging out at home. I just don't like having my 'head lights' on in public, since I'm pretty much always cold and have little body fat(high metabolism and struggle to put on weight). I'd rather not have that kind of attention and I know my husband would rather I wear a bra, too.


----------



## ocotillo

larry.gray said:


> Her dad.


Yeah, I still remember how angry I was the day I realized that every single male from 12 to 80 was staring at my oldest daughter in public. She was about 14 at the time.

Unless I've misunderstood intheory, we're talking about a hypothetical where lack of a bra was the cultural norm and not the exception to it though.


----------



## staarz21

I have to wear a bra. I...uhm...point at people if I don't. So, I wear one almost all of the time - unless I'm sleeping. My oldest son is almost 10, so braless in the house stopped a few years ago.


----------



## 2ntnuf

> You just have to compete with the competition.


Sort of makes me think about why women complain about other women to their husband, when they see someone braless. Why would he complain about seeing something he can't help but be interested in due to biology? What does bringing it to his attention for a critique do? I guess maybe women are asking their husbands to verify that they are still their fist choice, even when a woman willing to advertise her wares more intensely comes along? 

Compare her boobs to my boobs and tell me what you think? How about if I just cut my own wrists now? It'd be quicker and less painful. Yes sweetheart. She is disgusting and vile. I'd never consider playing with those. Wait...I think I went one sentence too far. Oh crap, where's that razor?


----------



## 2ntnuf

Just wanted to type this...boobs. I'll work on my fixation in therapy. It has to be unhealthy for a man to enjoy boobs so much.


----------



## Cobalt

I'm more of an ass/legs man but I like boobs too. Even small firm ones. 

hope that wasn't too creepy


----------



## thummper

I can't speak for all guys, of course, but for me I enjoy gazing at *all* women's parts immensely.  I think a lot of it stems from the fact that a woman's nakedness was always something that we boys weren't supposed to look at, (but did every chance we got. ) There was a taboo, a forbiddeness that was impossible, at least for me, to resist. To this day, although I'm very happily married (to a wonderful woman whose breasts are world-class), I still check out ladies that I find attractive. And NOT just the thin, young, athletic types, either. Older, more mature women are just as attractive if not more so. *sigh*


----------



## ChargingCharlie

Boobs are great when they're proportional. I don't like flat-chested, and not a fan of super huge nor fake. Natural C or D cups are hot. Wife is a C cup, and back when we had sex, they were just right for me to hold, caress, and suck on. Old GF was a D cup, and she was perfect in that department.

Also, seeing a woman in a bra is a major turn-on. Wife occasionally wears her black bra and that's hot. Back in the day, GF would be in her bra and pantyhose to go out and that was just incredibly sexy. Best part was helping her slowly to take them off, after making sure that I was able to run my hands all over them.


----------



## 2ntnuf

I really can't complain about one over another. I don't like what I have...none.  I do like the one's I have had fun with. I won't get into what or who, but just that they varied and I didn't know one I didn't like or have fun with.


----------



## Q tip

*Why you ask?

Cleavage is the only thing in life one can look down on and approve of at the same time!!!*

Bewbies.......


----------



## 2ntnuf

Oh my...


----------



## ConanHub

I enjoy them but butts have the power to control me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

Yeah, me too. I leave the room when they get noisy.  JK Conan


----------



## ConanHub

2ntnuf said:


> Yeah, me too. I leave the room when they get noisy.  JK Conan


Woohoo!&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf

ConanHub said:


> Woohoo!��
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol:


----------



## WonkyNinja

Probably because we're jealous of how nonchalant women are about them. If we had a pair of our own we'd sit and play with them all day long.


----------



## Shoto1984

I don't know if this has been posted already but regardless its good enough to repost. Classic.


----------



## Healer

I'm a breast, butt, leg and face man.

And in response to the original question, it's simple:

Biology.


----------



## Q tip

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=92kDUiN1zLQ


----------



## Cletus

The real question is, "Why don't more women find boobs so attractive?".


----------



## Thundarr

We are fixated because home plate requires 1st 2nd and 3rd base first. Home plate is the motivator.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman

Eh?

Why?

Because they're boobs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub

Cletus said:


> The real question is, "Why don't more women find boobs so attractive?".


Word! I thought women loved boobs too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

